# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt13



## Shellebell

Happy


----------



## Shellebell

And don't forget to add your offical congrats on Mimi's thread  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241613.new#new


----------



## pickwick

Just marking don't want to lose you.x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

tyler is now 10lbs 3oz and jabs done and they were no where near as bad as i thought, my fave gp did them


----------



## kara76

oh and i asked about my headaches and they ARE probably a side effect of the epidural


----------



## claire1

Oh Kara glad Tyler's jabs were OK.  Hope your feeling better?


----------



## kara76

im still feeling a little yucky but ive managed to eat a little phew

hows you claire, btw you look blooming


----------



## claire1

Blooming huge   I'm having an off day today.  But never mind it will all be worth it soon. Having another scan and seeing cons in the morning, so will hopefully have a plan of action.

Keep to land things, jacket pots are really good.  Hope you feel better soon though


----------



## kara76

land things lol lol i do hope you mean bland lol

good idea jacket pot, i will put one in soon i think as i am hungry

hope you get a plan in place hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad Tyler's jabs went well Kara, sorry you are still feeling yucky

Hope all goes well with the con and you have a plan tomorrow Claire


----------



## kara76

michelle should be home now yay yay enjoy your first night.

tyler is fast asleep, she doesnt usually sleep at this time so i have a feeling im in for a sleepless night


----------



## popsi

just marking... love to you all catch up a little later xx


----------



## Queenie1

michelle congratulations on the birth of you son steffan. so very happy for you and can't wait to meet him. hope you are all enjoying being home and being a family.

kara glad jabs went well. hope you and tyler are well

raven how are you and sam

hi taffy and well done morgan on the weight gain.

miriam hope you and maia are well. sorry to hear about your cat.

claire not long for you now.

hi to everyone hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76

tyler has been sleeping for hours which was a worry , she has woken and feed well and is smiling

im off to spend time with her


----------



## Jule

Michelle hope you got home ok and you ar eenjoying your 1st day at home with Steffan xx

Claire and Nicky your bumps have really grown since last time

Lovely to see all the babies and mums off course last night   

Kara glad Tyler has fed and is all smiles she prob just needed a little rest after her injections


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome home Michelle and Steffan, hope you had a good first night!


----------



## kara76

morning all

michelle hope your first night home went well

sarah hows you?

tyler had a good night after her jabs thank god , i have to dash as im off to spend the day with my mum yay yya


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - glad that Tyler was ok after her jabs. Hope you are ok too lol    Have a lovely day with your mum. 

Michelle - hope you are doing ok and enjoying your precious little one    

Sarah - hope you are doing ok 

Claire all the best for your appt today - hope they give you a bit more of a plan. Enjoy seeing your little one. 

Nic - hope the back pain is not causing you too much grief

Miriam and Ravan - it was so lovely to see Maia and Sam on Monday - can't believe that they have grown up so much so quickly. 

Queenie - hello - hope you are doing ok   

Well I am having hours of fun watching Morgan play with his new spoon lol. We are only a month away from weaning and so I bought some spoons yesterday and he has had great fun holding the spoon, watching it move and bashing himself with it.  He seems to have suddenly becoming much more active (and vocal!)  Really must get the video camera out! 

Hello to everyone I've missed


----------



## julespenfold

Michelle - Hope you all got home ok and you and little Steffan are ok

Kara - glad the jabs went well and your feeling a better x

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Kara - glad you are feeling a little better..can't believe the epidural is still affecting you so many weeks after you had tyler!!

Mimi - if you read this bet you are loving being a mum...so pleased for you xx

Hi Claire, Sarah and Nic...hope you are all ok

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

hello all

taffy i bet morgan is so very funny, its mad how quick they grow

had a lovely day and tyler has been as good as gold, how the heck we made such a good , beautiful baby i dont knnow lol. she seems to be very settled today. my mum brought her a light thats plays music and projects onto the ceiling and some colourful ducks for the bath lol. i wanted to buy a couple of tops but atm im at a funny size and not happy to spend cash when im dropping weight of so quick lol

ps tip for the start of cradle cap, vaseline, rub in and leave for a few hours and then wash hair, its also really good for dry skin. tyler has really dye skin behind her ears


----------



## miriam7

any tips on how to drop the weight kara im not and its 15 months later   claire good luck for appoinment how come your grtting another scan?


----------



## claire1

Morning everyone

Kara fab tip.  Another one is to rub olive oil into the area, or to run warm water into Tylers bath through an old tight filled with porridge oats.

Michelle hope your settling into your new life with baby Steffan.  BTW he looks gorgeous photo's on ** are great.

Nic hope your back is OK?

Sarah how are you?

Miriam I had another scan as my cons thinks I'm big for dates, so is concerned that baby is going to be big.  So have been having a couple extra scans since 28 weeks.

Well the appointment didn't really go to plan yesterday.  Baby is measuring approx 37 weeks   , but ladies his head is measuring 38 weeks, thats a month bigger than it should be, he's defo following his father.  No real plan again, just felt that cons was in a rush to see everyone, so didn't even have chance to discuss size of baby.  Seeing mw next week so gonna see what she thinks about the size.  

I should really go to work, but really cant be botherd today.  Never mind it will be one less to work till I finish I suppose.


----------



## kara76

morning all

claire does you dh have a big head lol, shame you were rushed hope you mw helps.
i tried olive oil but it didnt work aswel

miriam the cweight loss has to be bf cause im not dieting or exercising and btw you look great

mimi hope your well, hows family life?

i just changed tylers room round and now i need to sort her clothes, miriam omg thanks hun for the clothes there is tons of it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Sorry your appt didn't go to plan yesterday Claire, hope your mw can give some more advice when you see her. Sounds like baby is doing well in there!

Taffy, morgan sounds very comical with his spoon, aww

Glad you had a good day with your mum Kara - has Tyler got more clothes than you now?

Hope you are having fun at home with Steffan Mimi, he is really scrummy!

I'm doing fine, thanks girls. Seem to have gone off the cakes, they make my mouth taste funny now! I suppose that's a good thing. DH is 40 today so had better spoil him!


----------



## kara76

sarah oh yeah you must spoil your dh today....no cake thats shocking lol what bout bacon buttys?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just had a bacon butty for my lunch


----------



## claire1

Kara Rob does have a huge head.  He has to have his motobike helmet made specially for him, as the largest size is too small for him.  I was hoping that jr was gonna follow me in that respect.  Rob's coming with me to cons next time, so he will make sure that we get a plan.

Sarah hope dh has had a good birthday.  Oh no you've gone off cake, you'll have to make up for it with something else.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

sounds gentic too me then, does that mean a vaginal delievery might be off the menu?

i went to baby clinic today and met a lady i was in antenatal with and she had a section too! does anyone have a normal birth anymore lol. its get to see so many people breast feeding


----------



## claire1

Kara it might be, as I'm sure I was told a few years ago, that my pelvis is slightly smaller than average.  It's one of the questions I'm gonna ask the midwife next week.  I just don't want them to say see how it goes and then end up causing baby distress leading to an emergency section.

I'm starting to think that natural delivery is becoming less common these days.


----------



## kara76

i agree its deffo becoming less common.

do you have an preference birth wise?


----------



## claire1

No not really will try a natural birth, if cons & mw say it's OK.  But if they say section then I wont be too disappointed.


----------



## kara76

good for you hun. i have to admit i have no regrets and loved it all, whatever why they come as long as they are safe i say lol

tyler has now been 2 and half hours between feeds yay, she is sleeping on sofa next to me. god she is so lush


----------



## kara76

dunno if anyone fancies a meet up for the kiddies?

we could do a play area in the daytime around bridgend or swansea, i have googled and there are loads. im deffo up for it


----------



## claire1

I would be, once he's born and able to drive.

Kara I've come to the conclusion as long as he's born healthy, it doesn't matter how he arrives, or what type of birth plan I have.  I think it's a bit differnet for us ladies who have had treatment.  We're so grateful to get where we are, that everything else doesn't matter. 

She is lush i agree


----------



## kara76

yoour so right

my girl is still sleeping, im gona wake her or she will think its night time lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Claire - sorry you didnt get the answers you wanted - hope the midwife has a better plan next week. 
Morgans head measured 3 or 4 weeks ahead of the rest of his other measurements on one of his later scans but they have never mentioned it since....

Kara - Lisa (LJE) said that there is one that she takes Katie to in Bridgend which sounds lovely    
I am up for meeting some time soon - Tues or Wed are best for me .... or can do Thursdays during August. 

Mimi hope you are doing ok and enjoying that scrummy boy of yours - the pics are fab. 

We had an end of term party today at Mother and Baby Group - Morgan loved his first time on the bouncy castle and got a little party bag with bubbles and chocolate and stuff..... now should I eat the chocolate or keep it for him lol
It was really sad as a lot of the older ones (12m+) move on to a different group in September.

I am off for a meal with work colleagues tomorrow evening. I am half looking forward to it and half dreading it - a reminder of my other life      

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
x


----------



## Cath34

Congrats Mimi on the arrival of baby Steffan. I'm sure you're both over the moon. xx

AFM- Hari ha now been put on nutramigen milk for his colic which is soya based for lactose intolarance. Its been 24hrs and I think he's better so fingers crossed its gonna work!!He was weighed yday - 10lbs 13oz and he's 6 weeks today!! He's getting heavy now! lol


----------



## miriam7

cath really hope changing milk has worked cant believe harrys 6 weeks already ..where does the time go!  claire i wonder if you will have a 10 pounder like steffan   mimi hope you are enjoying motherhood and just to busy to post   kara im up for a kiddy meet as maias getting so hard to control on meet ups these days   taffy where do you take morgan to mother and baby too is it finished for holidays now?


----------



## kara76

morning all

taffy is your mother and baby group good? enjoy your evening in your old life lol,

cath fingers crossed the milk does the job

miriam i bet maia is a handful now lol

mimi hope your well and enjoying motherhood

AFM we had our first night with no night feed yay, tyler is sleeping much more in the evening which is a shame for luke. i tend to sleep her downstairs on the sofa atm and will move her upstairs once in happens a few night on the trot. i took her up at 11pm she was still sleeping feed her (1 x bottle a day) and she woke at 245am so i popped her dummy back in and off she went to sleep til 630am and omg my boobs were so so so full. tyler has now gone back to sleep again lol

off out later to baby massage, see a mate and visit mil


----------



## kara76

very quiet here lately 

everyone must be busy

tyler has started to fall asleep at around 8pm (ever since jabs) so tonight like the last few im letting her sleep downstairs and will probably continue this til wednesday and then start putting her in her crib if it carries on!i dont wana change anything around too much as my mum is having tyler on tuesday


----------



## ebonie

Hi kara it is very quiet on here lately x
aww bless she is getting in to a little routine    

She sounds very contented xx

Are u drifting tomorrow kara x

Hugs to everyone else hope ur all ok   

Ive got nearly 7 weeks to entertain j    that will be fun,  i just pray for some good weather
so we can do some stuff outdoors im looking forward to it xx


----------



## kara76

omg emma that sounds like hard work, fun but very hard lol. 

i feel emotional! cars not fixed and im ****ed off with being alone in the evenings now lol, i want my husband back, he always leaves things to the last minute boo boo


----------



## ebonie

Hi its very quiet on this thread lately    

where is everyone !!

kara hope u was able to go today and ur car was ready for you   

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## claire1

I am here, but not feeling too good.  So haven't felt up to posting.  I've had an upset tum, and have a fair amount of pressure down below (sorry TMI).

Kara hope you've been able to go drifting today.

Em how are you?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## miriam7

quick post as of to bed got a christening in morn ..claire hope you are ok .. upset stomach and pressure maybe you wont be waiting that long to meet your little boy


----------



## ebonie

Hiya claire only just got in mm could be what miriam said u may not be long meeting ur little one    so excited for you big hugs   


miriam hope you have a fab time at the christening tomorrow (well today )    big hugs


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Kara hope you had a good time yesterday? Looks like you did by the pics on **.

Michelle hope things are OK with you all.

Cath hopefully the change in milk will help.

Em do you have lots planned for the school holidays?  Hope the weather improves for you.

Sarah, Nic, Taffy, hope your all OK?

Well ladies I'm really confused.  Had lots of pains & pressure last night, kinda like period pains, which came and went, did become quite regular at one point. They were different to what I've had before (bh), how can you tell the difference at an early stage?  Think I'm just starting to get anxious now, as the countdown has started.


----------



## mimi41

Hi ladies i'm back

Thankyou all so much for your messages and kind wishes, i am glad i am part of a support group cos you all got me through it

Claire hun, i was told the period ache could be the baby engaging and the pressure as well.  Steffan never really engaged but i did get the period pains

Kara glad you had a good day yesterday

Cath wow 6 weeks old already hope the change in milk works

Taffy hows that beautiful boy

Hi to all

Sorry haven't been on i have been unwell with a kidney infection.  Pretty scary stuff when you have a newborn to look after.  Catch up with everyone soon


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire hope the pains are too too bad, baby is getting heavier everyday now , i hated when everyone said you will know when you have a so called real contraction but you will lol

mimi nice to see you here and glad your feeling better

miriam have a good day at the christening, we are hoping to have tyler christened but expensive might stop us!


i had a great day yesterday, luke didnt fix my car and i wasnt gona drift his so he went on ahead of me yet i decided to have a go and glad i did cause omg it was fun, i did crash and put a hole in the petrol tank but that was soon fixed so we shared car and caring for tyler. she did have a hour of screaming last night, totally unlike her and it was her teeth, thank god for those powders and mummy calming milk


----------



## Queenie1

mimi lovely to have you back. hope you are feeling better after the kidney infection.  i bet you are still on cloud 9.

kara sounds like you all had a good day yesterday. hope you and tyler have a better night tonight.

claire hope your feeling better today and the pain has eased. all eyes are on you now. 

miriam hope your having a good time at the christening

hi to everyone x


----------



## mimi41

Queenie hi hun, when you going to spain bet its soon

Kara poor you and tyler teething must be horrid for both mum and babe


----------



## Taffy Girl

Welcome back Mimi -Sorry to hear you have not been well. Kidney infection is very nasty - I got one 2 days before we got married - not good! So how is motherhood treating you? The photos of Steffan are gorgeous. 

Claire hope you are feeling better today - I cant offer any advice as I didnt get as far as having any pains/pressure lol - but sending you a few   

Kara - looks like you and the family had fun drifting   

Queenie - are you on school hols yet? 

Miriam hope you had a good day at the christening

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1

taffy i have school tomorrow that is my last day hip hip hooray. can't wait

mimi i go to spain on 28th july till 9th aug. can't wait we only booked our flights last week.


----------



## trickynic

Welcome back Mimi! Hope motherhood is treating you well.
Claire - sounds like the little one is getting ready for his exit!
Kara - glad to hear you're back in the driving seat so soon   


I've just come back from an interesting time at the cinema. Went to see Inception at the Imax - the noise of all the action on the big screen was making the babies go mental! I've never felt anything like it. It got so bad at one point I was holding onto my belly and feeling really sick so had to go out for 5 mins! Poor little things must have been scared out their wits! Good film though.


Saw my midwife this week and have been told my ferritin levels are very low so have been prescribed iron tablets. Blood pressure is also slightly up but not too concerned. The midwife would like to me to finish work in the next couple of weeks but I would like to go for another 4 weeks, just to tidy up things at work - worried about leaving my colleagues in the lurch. Am seeing the doctor this week so will see what he says. I've started noticing that I can't do as much as I used to now so need to slow down. I'm still enjoying yoga but felt really light-headed after doing my Davina McCall DVD workout today.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Its been a mad week with work, builders and then away again for another wedding yesterday, nice to be at home lounging on the sofa now!

Good to have you back Mimi, sorry you have been poorly. Hope your beautiful baby is doing well, the pics are gorgeous

Glad you had a good time drifting Kara, hope Tyler is ok and the teething isn't too stressful

Sounds like it might not be too long for you then Claire, hope the pains aren't too bad

Nic, sounds like the babybells had quite a time at the film. I'm impressed you are doing a Davina workout still, that's dedication! Don't worry about work, if you need to stop you need to stop. I know what you mean though, its good to leave things how you want to.

Miriam, hope you enjoyed the christening

Have a fab holiday in Spain Queenie!

Hope Hari gets on ok with his new milk Cath

Have a good time over the hols with J Ebonie, weather is supposed to get better now


----------



## Cath34

How's motherhood Mimi? Are you really enjoying it?
Thanks for all your concerns girls, Hari seems to be more settled on this Nutramagen milk, but he's still waking at 2am and 5am for a feed!! Boo Boo. I wonder when he'll start to go longer. He was weighed last week and is now 10lb, he's growing like a mushroom!!!!
Good to hear Tyler is sleeping longer Kara. When did she she start teething?


----------



## kara76

morning all hope everyone is well

quickie im sorry as i have loads to do as tyler we are staying atr parents tonight and my mum is having tyler tomorrow.

another bad evening of teething, omg poor tyler wouldnt calm down at all and even the boobie wouldnt work so we had to give her some calpol in the end as she was in such a state

better go get sorted off to bank to open tyler an account


----------



## kara76

cath hv said tyler was teething at around 6 weeks but i notice a white little tooth not long after birth. 

went and opened a bank account this morning and my little darling was farting and filling her nappy while i was speaking to the bank manager after the ivf campaigne and the account lol


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Sorry to but in on your thread just wanted to let you all know its louises last day at clinic tommorow    shes all excited for her new job 

R    xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi ratsy...that's a shame, i was hoping to see her on wednesday when i have my planning appt!!

Sarah - you are the wedding queen!!!  You are always at weddings!! xx

Hi Kara - hope you and Tyler are ok xx

Hi  - welcome back - sorry to hear you've not been feeling well..hope are feeling better now though and hope Steffan isn't being a naughty IVF baby!! i saw your pictures on ** and he is soooooooo cute!!

Jo xx


----------



## Cath34

Where is Louise going then? Shame to loose her.


----------



## ratsy

Hi cath 

Shes going to london she said she will be doing same job as in ivf wales but with better chances of working up the ladder 

I was so sad to see her go and i told her all us girls will miss her 

R xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hope everyone is well on here.

mimi how are you and steffan. i'm not on ******** would you be able to post a pic of your son on here. 

em how are you and j getting on any plans for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## miriam7

its gone real quiet on here hope all mums+ babys and mums to be are ok , trickynic your poor twins i bet they didnt know what was goin on at pictures


----------



## PixTrix

Hi all hope all is well with everyone.

Hope Steffan has settled in well Mimi


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i think louise is another great loss to ivf wales.....good luck louise

well anyone who has ** knows i went to buckingham palace yesterday for the garden party woo hoo....bit boring but an honor all the same. my mum looked after tyler and i missed her so very much.

i doubt im gona be online as much now as tyler is demanding more and more of my time but will try and nip on once a day

how is everyone?


----------



## Queenie1

wow kara that sounds great. i bet you had a fab time at the garden party. you will be missed on here kara. 

mimi how you getting on.

claire how are you.

hi to all you mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## popsi

Kara.. glad you had a nice time x. I did warn you all that your time on FF would be limited when the little ones came along    

love to you al xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Glad you had a good time at the garden party Kara...can totally understand Tyler is keeping you off FF - what better reason eh!

Hope you are well Mimi and over your kidney infection, will text you about popping round, look forward to meeting Steffan soon.

Claire, how are you doing?

Hi Queenie, not long till Spain now, woohoo!

afm, another busy weekend ahead, dh having 40th party in the local, we have a bunch of mates camping in our back garden so hope the rain has finally stopped. Am definitely getting bigger, rapidly running out of clothes so need to do some shopping lol. Seeing the mw for 16 week check on Tues, hope I'll get to hear the heartbeats


----------



## kara76

morning

sarah buy clothes bigger than you think you will  need.

popsi i could make time but its quiet here 

queenie i will be about

off to baby clinic later to get tyler weighed and ive noticed a sopt/lump on her neck i want checkin out


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara,

hope app goes well.  hope you are well.


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

i am very well thanks


----------



## Queenie1

i've pm you kara


----------



## popsi

Kara.... hope Tyler is ok,best to get anything checked out, bet she has put on weight again she is fab x

love to you all... at least the sun is shining today so off to strip the beds and do some cleaning (with my little helper of course LOL ! ) xxx


----------



## Queenie1

popsi have a wonderful day tomorrow and congratulations.


----------



## popsi

Queenie...thank you so much honey


----------



## kara76

wow popsi and j how very very exciting. what will you do to celebrate?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Popsi - hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow. I have been to lots of adoption ceremonies as part of my job and never had a dry eye yet. Dont forget your camera.   

Kara good luck for the WI. Hope all is ok with Tyler - hope the spot is nothing but best to get it checked out. Lovely pic of you at the palace   

Mimi hope you are ok and enjoying little Steffan

Ebonie how is J enjoying his school holidays? Not great weather so far. 

Queenie - hope you are ok - and enjoying your school hols. Any news about your appointment yet?

Claire - how are you? and hows work?

Sarah - we need bump pics please lol    (says me who took about 3 pics!) 

Nic - how are you? hows the back?

Miriam - is madam keeping you busy?

Ravan - hows the gorgeous Sam? any news on the house front?  

Hello ratsy, cath, jo and whoever else Ive missed. 

It is very quiet here at the mo. Hope everyone is ok.   

I've had a busy week visting relatives mostly and was looking forward to a nice chillaxing morning before Mother and Bby this afternoon but my furbaby Jasper was attacked by 2 rottweilers on his walk this morning. He seems ok - but is limping and feeling very sorry for himself so I have to take him to the vets later    Poor hubby was really shaken up.


----------



## kara76

hey taffy i saw about jasper on **, hope he is ok maybe just a little shaken up the poor boy. enjoy mother and baby group


----------



## Taffy Girl

thanks hun.    
Think he is quite shaken up - he has been sitting under the dining table and in the corner behind the curtain.    
(Jasper - not Mike, I mean!!)

Forgot to say I got Morgan a jumperoo this week - its great, but his legs are a little too short at the mo so he needs a couple of cushions to be able to touch the floor!!!


----------



## popsi

Kara... yes we are off to Cardiff Bay for the night and a lovely meal and walk about the bay in the evening just the 3 of us .. cant wait ! xx 

Taffy... I have seen loads of ceremonies as part of my job too and yes i always shed a tear so god help me tomorrow !! oh your poor jasper bless him, he must have been terrified as your DH xx


----------



## kara76

aww poor jasper, bet mike feels like hiding too

i bet the jumperoo is gona be fun, tyler has just started playing with a rattle and looks amazed by it which is so cute

popsi sounds perfect


----------



## mimi41

Hi guys

Sorry not been on here much, but been really busy with visitors and by the time you look round it time for bed

Taffy hope jasper is ok. What is a jumpero?

Kara lovely to see you and tyler yesterday, i can't believe how big she is now

Sarah pop round anytime hun, glad the party went well

Queenie hope your enjoying the holidays hun

Miriam hows maia

Tricynic hi and what an adventure in the pictures

Claire hows the blood pressure

Ravan how are you

Hi to those i have missed.

Steffan is doing fine, he has us wrapped round his little finger.  I can't believe he is ours after waiting so long i have to pinch myself to check its real.


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies

I haven't been on for a while either but I have been trying to keep a track of everyone on here.  

Mimi i am glad Steffan is doing really well, you must be on cloud nine.

Popsi have a great time the three of you, looks like the sun will be shining on you.  

Taffy I hope Jasper recovers from his scare soon.

Hi Kara and Tyler - loved the pics on ******** looks like you had a great time.

AFM - getting rounder by the day, seems to have happened all of a sudden, I have to go for monthly full blood count as platelets and red cells are low so maybe that explains the tiredness as I was expecting to have passed that now.  DH working really long hours at the moment so I am a bit of a loner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going to a friends for a girls night tomorrow so I am looking forward to that as she cooks a lovely meal then a quiet Saturday night in finally with DH.

Lots of    to you all.xxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Hi everyone 
have i missed something whats happening with you tomorrow popsi ? x


----------



## ebonie

Thank you for the pm yesterday popsi


----------



## kara76

morning all

popsi have a fab day today

how is everyone?

ebonie any nice plans for the summer hols?

yesterday i had tyler weighed and she is now 10lbs 8oz but i had to go back to see gp about her sticky eyes and a lump on her neck, thank god its only a swollen gland due to probably eye infection.restless night last night, think its cause of teething and she tries to rub dummy on her gums then loses it and wakes


----------



## Queenie1

morning

popsi have a great day today.

kara glad all is fine with tyler and it was nothing serious. poor tyler having sore gums, it must be awful for her. hope you both get a better sleep tonight

hope eveyone on else is well.x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Have a wonderful day today Popsi!

Taffy sorry about poor Jasper, hope he is ok now

Glad Tyler is OK Kara and it was nothing serious, bless her with the teething though.

Mimi, hope you and Steffan are well, would love to come over. Parents are here this weekend, but will text you and see if early next week is any good for you. Can't wait for a cwtch with the little feller.

Have a nice meal with your friends tonight Pick, hope the tiredness eases for you.  

We have got dh's 40th party this weekend as we put it off with the weddings we were at the last couple of weekends. It's great all this socialising but I wish I had more energy! Mum is here helping me make a cow print birthday cake lol. Taffy, I have been rubbish and not taken any bump pics yet I'd better get on the case soon!

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Enjoy your weekend Sarah - how are you coping without the alcohol?   
Pick - wait a couple more months and you won't believe how fast you'll grow! I've been taking belly photos since week 14 and it's great to see how your body changes.
Kara - sorry to hear Tyler's having a hard time with teething. It must be really hard seeing her in pain like that. Perhaps it's time to get the whisky out! (for her not you...)
Mimi - I think it will take a while for this to all sink in for you. Photos on ** are lush.
Taffy - hope Jasper is ok. My cat got attacked by another cat the other day. I was like a mad woman chasing it up the street!


I've just got back from the doctor's and he's confirmed that he's happy to sign me off whenever I'm ready. Aiming for another 3 weeks if I can handle it. Have my first physio session next week and then another scan the week after so will see how I feel after that. DH has been painting the nursery over the past couple of days. He's painted a really cute mural on the wall which will be over the 2 cots. I'll post a photo once the rest of the room is done. 


Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm off to my parents' for a BBQ tomorrow and then hopefully to The Big Cheese in Caerphilly on Sunday if the weather is nice


----------



## kara76

morning all

claire where are you hun?

sarah i cant wait to see howyou have grown lol

mimi hows life hun?

miriam hows you, cat and maia?

popsi how was yesterday?

ebonie hows j hun, is it the summer hols now?

cath hope your ok hun and hari is well

taffy hows you, morgan and jasper?

pick you will grow super fast nowlol

nic hope you can manage another 3 weeks

ravan hope your having a nice time at your mums

AFM well luke is working boo boo, tyler woke at 4am and then again at 530asm, i only fed at 530 as 4am wake was teeth! then she woke at 9am lol once she is sleeping through til 7am i will get up. im not gona push a routine on her yet as she sometimes gets distressed with her teeth so im going with the flow and keeping my sweetie happy. off to see vicar later about getting tyler christened, gona cost a bomb as we have decided its either really small on big theres no between


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies.

Sarah that's it now, you'll see a difference in size almost every week now.  Hope your OK and enjoy all the shopping.
Michelle hope things are OK? Bet your still on   .

Oh Miriam, hope your cat is OK.  How's Maia?

Popsi hope yesterday went well for you.

Ebonie thinking of you, hope the weather improves, so that you can do things outside with J.

Taffy how's Jasper And of course the gorgeous Morgan?

Pick, Nic hope your both OK?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but hope your all OK.

I'm am here, have had a busy week and had a couple of days in my parents log cabin at the start of the week.  I'm OK 2 weeks left in work and cant wait.  If it was easier to finish earlier I would have finished yesterday, but they make it so difficult, for you to change your mind at this stage.  Never mind.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone just peeping in to see how you are all doing hugs all round :O)


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

mimi how are you and steffan. 
kara how is tyler today with her teething. did you manage to organise her christenning
claire your break in log cabin sounds just what you needed. hope the next 2 weeks go well. not long now. 
taffy how are you and morgan. how is jasper hope he is ok
sarah hope you are getting some rest with all this socializing your doing. must see a bump pic soon.
raven, sam, miriam and maia hope you are all well.
em how is j enjoying his school hols.
popsi bet you are all on cloud 9 now. 
hi hope you are well to anyone i have missed.


----------



## mimi41

Hi all sorry haven't been on here much.

Had to go back into hospital yesterday as uti hasn't cleared up.  Back on antibiotics an having to have a renal scan.

Hope everyone is good and i will try and do a post a day but so tired finding it hard

Steffan is  a little dream, he is so gorgeous i can't stop looking at him


----------



## kara76

morning all

claire wow your finishing work soon woo hoo bet you cant wait 

mimi poor you i hope the antibotics work, how is handsome steffan?is steve back to work tomorrow?

pix and queenie hiya ladies

im good, saw vicar who is always lovely, he married us. tyler thought 530 was play time and was smiling and cooing and shouting when i was taking no notice, i love her so so much


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sorry to hear you haven't shaken off the infection yet Mimi, hope the antibiotics work this time

Hope you're having a good time in Caerphilly Nic. Nursery sounds lovely, can't wait to see some pics

Log cabin sounds nice Claire, hope the last two weeks at work go quick for you

Hope you are doing ok Pick

Eek playtime at 5.30 Kara, bet its impossible to be cross when she's so cute!

Hope everyone is well and enjoyng the sun now it has finally come back out

afm, well I am all partied out now, lots of very bad dancing to cheesy 80s tunes and I was sober enough to remember it all! I will be glad of a quiet weekend next week. Funny, some people think I look very big for 16 weeks, others were expecting me to be bigger - I'll get dh to do a pic and you ladies can decide...one thing for sure, my boobs are massive lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello - hope everyone is ok. Thanks for all your good wishes for Jasper. He is on the mend now thanks to some medicine from the vet.... and is getting back to his old self. 

Nic we were at the big cheese ..... didn't see you there lol. It was mega hot and busy. 

I have been in a really bad mood all weekend after receiving a letter from work yesterday saying they have overpaid me by nearly 2 grand - and can I pay it back - or do I want them to deduct from my mat pay.....? Not a happy bunny. 
I think the problem is that I was due to take about 5 weeks holiday before going on mat leave but when morgan arrived early they paid me my usual salary (which they told me was holiday pay - although I was not sure that this was right)
I phoned them in Feb, March and April when I received my money and they said that it was right and they would write and confirm with a new schedule of payments.... which they have now done - only it has taken them 5 and a half months - and it says something completely different to what I was told on the phone each time.  Grrrrrrr. 

Sorry for the whinge - but I do feel better now!


----------



## trickynic

Oh that's so annoying about the overpayment Taffy! It happened to me once about 5-6 years ago even though I had asked them to double check several times! Can't they at least wait until you're back at work until they start taking payments? I managed a couple of hours at The Big Cheese but it was wayyyy to hot. Good day out though.


Get used to those boobs Sarah - they'll only get bigger as time goes on!


Sorry to hear you've had to go back to hospital Mimi - I bet you're sick of the place! Hope you feel better soon.


Kara - good luck with organising the Christening. Bet you're really excited   


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah dancing the night away sounds brill, wow 16 weeks that went quick

taffy glad jasper is recovering well poor woofer. what a pain with your money, just what you dont need. are you in any type of routine with morgan yet?yler

AFM no cheque in my bank this week AGAIN really ******* me off now and i think im gona go there on thursday and sort out a few things. tyler had a more settled evening, laying on me! anyway she went down at 1045pm and then woke at 2am (no feeding) and again at 530am which i fed her and then again at 7am i was naughty and was really tired so fed her and put her down again til 9am. i did feel the most tired i have felt this morning dunno why


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, I have no idea where the time is going! Sorry to hear work are still mucking you around, it's a disgrace - good idea to get down there in person to sort things but you shouldn't have to. Hope the christening plans are coming together for you, that will be lovely to look forward to.

Taffy, what a right royal pain for you as well, especially when you had checked at the time. Glad Jasper is on the mend, poor thing. 

Mimi, hope you get better soon

Claire, how are you - just seen your ticker at 26 days and counting!

Nic, quick question for you - what buggy did you get? I've started looking around at twin prams / pushchairs and they all seem to have pros and cons - anyone else know anyone with a double buggy set up that they are very happy with?


----------



## ebonie

Hi sarah jane i have seen this thread on the twins triplets board its a discussion about different types of twin prams thought you would be interested hun 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235172.0


----------



## ebonie

Omg i have just wrote a long post and pressd post and i lost it     

Hope everyone is ok havent got time to write another one at the moment as i have to phone the hospital my mum is having a knee replacement this morning    be back soon xxx


----------



## kara76

ebonie how very annoying

sarah i hear i candy are good. arranging the christening is gona be fun im sure, need to confirm venue now and have already ask my uncle and aunt to be god parents and they are well chuffed as they have no grandchildren and have always been there for us

omg tyler just **** everywhere lol well she didnt go yesterday! im getting in a flap with all this talk of routines etc etc i cant get tyler down to bed at 7pm might start aiming for 9 lol


----------



## claire1

Girls I so don't want to be in work. Think I might start mat leave after seeing cons on weds.
Sarah yeah 26 days left, omg. I have a review in one of my mags about double prams, will post it when I get home.
Kara don't worry about routines, it will come.
Hope everyone is ok, got to go my boss is looking at me, not that I have any work to do. So wish I could go home


----------



## kara76

wow claire 26 days is no time and yeah go on maternity and enjoy the break while you can lol


----------



## claire1

I've decided I'm going on mat leave as of the end of the week. I feel a bit guilty as I will be leaving them short next week, so have decided to say that the consultant has advised me to finish as I will be 37 weeks by then. Naughty I know, but it's the only way I can do it and not feel to bad.

Sarah the prams were  Obaby Zoom Twin Pushchair (it does look a little odd) and First Wheels City Twin Pushchair. They both had goodish reviews. This website looks good and they have a wide range of products https://www.twinsuk.co.uk/categories/6/1075/Twin-Triple-Double-Prams-Buggies/Twins-Tandem-Pushchairs/.

/links


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the links girls, will have a look through those. I-Candy looks good, mega bucks though so should look on ebay.

Good for you Claire, get your feet up and try to relax a bit. Don't feel guilty about work, you're more important.

Kara, what a lovely thought to include your aunt and uncle. Good luck with finding a venue. Try not to worry about routine, sounds like Tyler is doing really well and if 9pm works better then I'm sure that's just fine

Hope your mum's op went well Ebonie


----------



## trickynic

Hiya Sarah - after much pondering and research, I went for the Baby Jogger City Mini Double. Has really good reviews, light weight, side-by-side and fits through standard doors (which a lot of side-by-side buggies don't). Seats can be reclined for newborns to lay flat. Reasonably priced too - I got it from this site for £309 including raincover and delivery - http://www.littleamigos.co.uk/p-1301-baby-jogger-city-mini-double-blackredcream.aspx. Arrived a few weeks ago and I'm really impressed with how easy it is to put up and down. Looks a snazzy little number too!

/links


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Nic, that sounds very good and a nice price! Pondering at the moment over double versus tandem oh decisions decisions....


----------



## Queenie1

just popping in to say hi to you all hope everyone is well.


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Just a quick post as i have had a busy day and lo needs a bath now

Queenie thanks for the pm have pmd you hun

Sarah lovely to see you and your lovely bump, you look fab.

Love to all of you, sorry not on a lot but life is a little bit hectic


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to see you too Mimi, Steffan is a real smasher, and you are looking really well and happy!

Claire, not long to go at work now, bet you can't wait

Today has been a good day, as well as seeing Mimi and scrummy Steffan, I saw the midwife. She found two lovely strong heartbeats, amazing to hear them both. Apparently they were very active and wriggly. I can feel them on and off now, not kicking yet but a fluttering feeling, weird but lovely!

Hope all you ladies, little ones and bumps are doing well x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sarah looking forward to seeing bump sometime, maybe a local meet? what do you think? mimi? and anyone else local. aww sarah hearing those heart beats must be so special

queenie hiya matey

mimi life is busy but brill i bet, see you tomorrow

afm i tried routine, last night it works yet i felt on edge, tonight it failed and after an hour of pick up put down i caved and say ******** to routine it just stressed me and tyler i think lol

omg girls next has amazing clothes and asda has baby event i brought bowls, cups and spoons ready for weaning


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Kara, I like that "balls to routine" - good for you! We said today it would be nice to have another local meet up soon. Can't wait to see how much Tyler has grown!


----------



## kara76

hey ladies

mums and bumps meet?

how does the end of august sound? ebonie do you know any softplay areas around bridgend area?

sarah i cant cope with routine, i dont do routine myself lol yet i have a last feed routine the rest i just cant do, it just doesnt suit our life


----------



## SarahJaneH

That sounds nice, I'm free 25th - 27th, hopefully will be on holiday the week after. If other dates are better for everyone else no worries. Will definitely catch up soon either way. If you and Tyler are happiest without a fixed routine, then sounds best for you, go with the flow hun


----------



## kara76

im cool for either date anyone else?

tyler is now lifting her head and legs up, so cute


----------



## kara76

morning all

my girl is 12 weeks old today how mad is that

last night was a wash out tyler woke near enough every hour! maybe a growth sprut yet i didnt feed her every time


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello all - Yep I'm good for a meet up - any time, any where - what with being a lady of leisure lol 

Claire great that you are finishing work soon    Not long for you now. 

Sarah I have the I-candy apple (single lol!) and am pleased with it. It takes up most of the boot and is a little heavy with the carry cot bit on - but very easy to put up and down, which was important for me.

Kara - wow 12 weeks already!! Sounds like you had a poop night - but like you say those heart-melting smiles (and little wriggle!) when they wake - you'd forgive them anything lol!  
Another vote for "balls to routine here" Lifes too short lol. I have never tried to get Morgan into anything of a routine. He just feeds on demand and sleeps when he wants to . Some days its lots and others its not much.  

Mimi - hope you are feeling better and that the antibiotics are working. Has hubby gone back to work yet? 

Ebonie - hope your mum is ok after her op    Is J enjoying his school hols? 

Ravan & Miriam - hope sam and maia are doing ok 

Morgan only gained 6oz again on Monday (over 2 weeks  ) so we are now officially weaning..... he is not fussed on baby rice so far - so will be trying pureed carrot next. 

Can't believe he is growing up so quickly - he rolled over again yesterday evening by pushing his legs on the arch on his play gym (then straight back again!) and managed to wriggle on his back from his play gym in the middle of the room over to the television in the corner - was much more entertaining than Emmerdale lol

We are busy trying to arrange Morgan's christening - meeting the vicar tomorrow and then its all systems go!


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone. How are you all.

Claire great news, wow nearly on maternity leave, time has gone so quickly.

Sarah and Nikki how are you botha nd your bumps.

Taffy weaning is great fun and lots of mess    Hope you get on well with the vicar tomorrow and manage to arrange a date.  ACnt believe morgan is nearly 6 months old    time flies

Kara 12 weeks is growth spurt, so keep on feeding you are doing well   

Hi Miriam and maia and Amanda and Sam how are you all.

Hi Emma and J

Hi Popsi and princess love the pics on **.

Hi Mimi and Steffan still cant wait to meet him, hopefully not too many more weeks, once diss is fiished ill be there.

Hiya evryone i missed


----------



## spooks

hello all,   
hope everyone doing well, so nice to see so many people posting on this thread.

just thought I'd pop on to let you know we'll be starting another D IUI with my next af - thought it would be easier when you already have a Lovely Little One but it's still a very anxious, strange time waiting to go again.
  
I'll keep you posted 
love, bubbles and hugs to all,
spooks


----------



## kara76

taffy wow weaning maybe this is the best thing and will save you getting upset i hope about weight gain, i know how worrying it can be

jule growth sprut and teething the poor love, gave tyler some calpol earlier as she was hurting

spooks good luck hun

will post more tomorrow have to sort my girl


----------



## mimi41

hiya all

taffy weaning sounds fun, hopefully morgan will gain more weight that way

kara poor tyler.  lovely to see you yesterday

sarah hope you are well

nic hope your back is ok

ravan and sam hi

miriam and maia hi

jules be nice for you to meet him

spooks good luck

hi to everyone else

hv came yesterday and steffan had put on a whooping 1lb 1oz, i have a chunky little man lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Wow that's a good weight gain for Steffan, that's brill Mimi

Good luck with the weaning Taffy

Ooh poor Tyler, that doesn't sound like much fun Kara - hope the calpol helped

Good luck with your treatment spooks   

Hi Jule, have my fingers crossed you get good news this week

Hope the last couple of weeks at work go quick for you Nic

How are you Claire?

Hope you are feeling better Pick

Ffydd, are you OK?

Miriam, Ravan hope you both and little ones are well


----------



## kara76

hey all

how is everyone

mimi steffan is very handsome and great weight gain

sarah cant wait to  see your bump

tyler was as good as gold last night well as much as you can expect lol


----------



## kara76

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?


----------



## kara76

been and had tyler weighed and she is now 10lbs 14oz omg she is growing quick now awww, HV says the change in waking could be teeth but by the sounds of it it is growth sprut and i can try feeding her more in the day lol yeah right i said, she is feeding every hour to 2 atm hence why i m a busy little mummy bee

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler


----------



## mimi41

Wow well done on the weight gain hun

Can you add me and Steffan to the list hun


----------



## kara76

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan

cheers hun, i am pleased , met another couple of mum there too and gona go to baby group on wednesday  if i get up in time lol. tyler is playing rattles now lol


----------



## mimi41

I'm going to try and get to under 1's group on wednesday as well.  Will i have to go to baby clinic


----------



## kara76

what time is your group hun?

yeah you will probably have to go to baby clinic when the hv stops coming you then go there to get steffan weighed and with any concerns, thats if its the same set up as it is here

hv also said that it im not eating enough/doing alot my milk will have less calories so bring on the cake lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Tyler, that's fab! Cake is the way forward kara, I've just had a big slab of chocolate cake lol

Enjoy baby group Mimi


MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Well I am officially on maternity leave as of yesterday.  Was admitted as i have ballooned over the last few days, bp on the rise again, and have developed an irritating itch all over my body.  Thankfully bloods are OK at the mo, so am home and resting now.  Back in on Monday to be monitored again, hopefully they wont keep me in.

Kara defo cake on script what more can a woman ask for.  

Michelle glad Steffan is gaining weight.

Sarah hope your OK?

Hi to everyone else

Sorry ladies think I'm gonna have to miss this meet as too close to due date.  But if jr does arrive early then I may make it.

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad bloods are ok Claire, you just take it easy hun. Hope the itching stops too.

Doh, I meant to add my name to the list earlier!

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah


----------



## trickynic

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic


Hope you are ok Claire - take it easy x


----------



## ebonie

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5.Emma and jack

Me and miriam have been chatting and trying to find one central for us all and the closest so far we have found is millies madhouse  
* Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP 
Telephone 01656 658701 *If anyone else has any more ideas please post the link so we can decide together and what would be suitable for us all!!!

What if the weather is nice we could go out for the day somewhere etc porthcawl or somewhere similar


----------



## miriam7

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5.Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia

*Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP 
Telephone 01656 658701 *If anyone else has any more ideas please post the link so we can decide together and what would be suitable for us all!!!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire woo hoo to starting maternity leave, enjoy the rest

how is everyone?

I went to bath yesterday for a mummies meet and it was brilliant really enjoyed it

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5.Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia

Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP 
Telephone 01656 658701  If anyone else has any more ideas please post the link so we can decide together and what would be suitable for us all!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Glad you and Tyler had a good time yesterday Kara

Nic, I have just seen the nursery photos on **, that mural is amazing, nursery looks fab! 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## kara76

sarah what you up to today?

i should be cleaning but sod it lol, my friends gave me some lovely toys for tyler, she is slowing taking over the house and we love it lol

think im gona have a read up on baby led weaning as that is how i wana do it, i know its a while off yet but hey its better than cleaning lol

nic love the nursery, flooring is fab if your babies are pukey


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, anything is better than cleaning lol. I should be doing some, but am currently lounging on the sofa leafing through a bunch of pregnancy magazines my mate gave me. We are going shopping for house stuff when dh gets home from work, better get dressed oops. Sounds like Tyler is having fun with her toys!


----------



## trickynic

Thanks on the nursery comments - I love just sitting in there, it's so calming!


----------



## kara76

sarah how was the shopping?

nic i love our nursery and often sat in it when pregnant, i night feed in there now and do all bum changes too

ive had a sofa day, just me and tyler, got mega bad tooth ache ouch


----------



## kara76

morning all

luke got up with tyler this morning so i had a lie in

ouch ouch ouch i have raging tooth ache and waiting for the out of hours to call me back cause im in mega pain, ive taken pain killers which i shouldnt have and they have done nothing, i have one lot of stronger ones yet if i take these i need to give tyler formula as i have none stored. i am in mega pain

how is everyone?


----------



## trickynic

Oooh Kara, hope you manage to get a dentist appointment soon, sounds awful! I'm sure Tyler won't mind having a bottle of formula for her mummy!


I'm having a day of doing nothing and have managed to achieve just that so far. Sat in my jogging pants and vest, watching TV and not much else. Rarely manage to do this so I'm determined to get through the day having done the minimal amount necessary to survive.


Have my 28 week scan tomorrow. Although I have no need to feel worried, can't help but get a bit anxious before each scan, just in case one or both of the BabyBells are not growing properly. Getting plenty of movement though which is great. Not so keen on having all the blood tests either tomorrow but I will try to be a brave soldier


----------



## kara76

nic i was always the same before a scan, i think its just because of what we have been through

well im having to do a formula feed day or 2 as ive had to take strong painkillers as my tooth is realy bad and the emergency dentist closed at 11am so ive been on the phone to dental nurses then she got nhs direct to call me back, as my breast feeding i can only take paracentmol which do nothing and i did take co codormol and shouldnt have so now im on tramadol and waiting for them to kick it, i have been in tears with the pain and havent eaten so my mummy milk would be pretty **** anyway. think im gona ask for it to be pulled tomorrow bugger this, its much more painful that the section lol


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is OK?

Kara toothache is a pain in the   I really hope it settles for you soon.  I'm sure Tyler wont mind some formula for a day or 2.

Nic the nursery pics are lovely.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine.

As for me, we were back down the hospital again last night with high BP, headaches and swelling.  Bloods and urine OK thankfully.  I think work was keeping me going   , so back to the unit again tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

oh claire what a pain, do you feel ok? sometimes bp raises before labour! are you managing to rest while on maternity?

ive just taken co codomol too , nice cocktail im taking


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, 


Sorry I've been missing in action again. Been on holidays, so feeling relaxed.


Claire - sounds like you're having a crappy time.


Kara - hope the tramadol kicks in quickly, should help. 


Nic - all the best for your scan, I'm sure everything's good. 


Love to everyone else


Ffydd xx


----------



## claire1

I'm not too bad today, but yesterday I felt really bad.  I couldn't even make a sentence and when I tried to text Rob to come home it really didn't make any sense. 

I have rested today, but I've been trying to sort the house making sure it's clean etc.  I think now people can take us as they find us.  Although Rob is gonna ask his friends sister to come up and clean (she's a cleaner).

Just gonna keep my feet up now, have baby shower no 1 tomorrow evening and don't want to miss that cause BP is back up again.  But I suppose will have to see what the cons says tomorrow.

Hope the painkillers are easing the pain for you?

Ffydd sounds like you had a fab time and that you are nice and relaxed now


----------



## kara76

ffydd where did you go?

claire rest is good and sod the cleaning, ive given up on it atm lol. a baby shower how very nice, bet it will be fun. how often are they checking you?

seems we have a thumb sucker in the making, at 4am tyler was sucking her thumb and has been all day on and off. she is such a beautiful girl


----------



## Ffydd

Majorca. Really needed to get away! On summer holidays atm and only going back for 2w2d in Sept. Head dropped a big clanger 3 days before end of term and really stressed me out but I refuse to get worked up now.


----------



## kara76

very nice, would love a holiday
hope your head didnt stress you too much


----------



## kara76

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5.Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia

Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP


----------



## claire1

Kara I've been seen everyday since Friday, hoping that as long as everything is OK tomorrow, they will change to twice a week or similar.  Yeah looking forward to the baby shower tomorrow, we have the 2nd one at mine next Sunday, but my friend and parents are organising it.  Will try and put some pics on ********.

Ffydd try not let work stress you, it does neither of you any good.  Think this is why I'm like this now.  I so wished we could have had a holiday, before bubs is born.  Oh well will have to settle for campling next year   .


----------



## kara76

claire thats good they are keeping an eye on you, i was seen every day or 2


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sorry you are in such pain with the tooth Kara, getting it pulled sounds like a good plan hun.

Sorry you aren't feeling too good either Claire. Good they are monitoring you and hope you perk up in time for the babyshowers!

Ffydd, glad you had a good break. Enjoy the rest of the summer now, good you don't have to go back for too long in Sept

Nic, best of luck for the scan, I think the pre scan anxiety is compulsory, well it is for me anyway...I'm sure all will be ok and you will be glad to see the babybells again.

Pick, hope you are doing ok 

Mimi, Taffy, Miriam, Ebonie, Ravan, Cath hope you and little ones are all well

Well, shopping wasn't very productive yesterday, wish I hadn't bothered. Still, I have booked a little holiday today for the beginning of Sept in Cornwall, can't wait! I'm away most of this week, off to Nottingham for work then visiting an old friend which will be nice. Normally I drive everywhere but decided to do the sensible thing and get the train as I'll get too knacked. Might not be able to post next week but will try and keep up with you all on my crappy phone.


----------



## kara76

sarah hope you manage a good week and catching the train in very sensible, very wise of you

just taken more painkillers, hate it that i cant feed my girl though but its for the best


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah, hope you can get the tooth sorted tomorrow Kara, then you'll be able to get back to normal with feeding. Don't worry about it though, Tyler will be fine and you need to be well


----------



## kara76

sarah your so right, formula deffo has altered things as she has been asleep since 7ish which isnt like her at all lol

hey sarah any tum pics?


----------



## kara76

morning

all i can say is i have a face that looks like it has been hit by a bus, very swollen and i called the health visitor and left a message and burst into tears as i realise this could be the end of breast feeding, i really hope it isnt. i havent slept a lot at all due to pain and even the cocktail of painkillers didnt work only eased it a little, i can hardly talk and all i ate yesterday was a bowl of sugar puffsgetting pinand needles in my arm too and generally feel pretty ****, thankfully tyler is a good girl.

sorry for the me post, im waiting for the dentist to open


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh big hugs Kara. Get yourself in to the dentist first thing. I'm sure it won't mean the end of breast feeding, if you can get the tooth pulled that will be a big start. Also try calling the docs to see if there are better painkillers they can prescribe that are ok for baby? It's miserable when you are in so much pain, hope they can sort it asap.


----------



## pickwick

Afternoon ladies.

Kara I hope you feel better soon and that your dentist could see you as soon as possible.  Sounds like you are having a rough time with your tooth.

Claire I hope you feel better and that relaxing is helping.

Sarah, I am fine thanks.  Can't agree with DH on whether we want to find out the sex of our little bump but we have 3 weeks to um and aah about it I suppose.  We have cleared the bedroom ready to become the nursery so we have our blank canvas ready for decorating etc.  I wake up every morning and my first thought is 'oooh I'm having a baby!!!!!'.  I still can't quite believe it is real.  

Has anyone got any pointers for shopping for nursery furniture?  I only know mothercare and mamas and papas but wondered if any one can recommend somewhere different.

Ffydd sounds like you had a lovely break.

Nic your nursery looks absolutely amazing, hope your scan goes well.  Do you have more scans if you are having twins?

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are enjoying the nice weather.xxx


----------



## trickynic

Hiya all - just got back from our 28 week scan and both Bells are coming along nicely. Have been feeling a bit paranoid as everyone keeps saying I'm small but everything is looking normal. The little girl is lagging behind by about a week but she has really long legs! - she's going to be a supermodel! The little boy has the most ridiculously chubby cheeks, so cute. They are both laying across my stomach at the moment but the consultant says there is plenty of time for them to turn - fingers crossed!


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## trickynic

Also, Pickwick - we got our wardrobe and chest of drawers from Ikea - really nice and solid.


----------



## kara76

pic what type of stuff are you looking for?

ive had an awful day, called dentist only to be told by the ***** receptionist that she didnt have a magic wand and no one could see me til tomorrow, i burst into tears called emergency dentist who wouldnt see me as i have dentist and gave my a ref number and told me i must me seen by mine, my mil phoned them as i was so upset and it so much pain anyway we left home to go to mil as she has a dog to let out, my dog has a dog flap and on the way i mentioned that my arm had gone numb so she got quite concerned and took me to the chemist who then sent me to the gp next door (not my gp) and the receptionist had me seen within 2mins and the doc then sent me straight to hospital with possible brain infection!! thanks for scaring the hell out of me which again had me in tears. so at the hospital i got checked over, blood tests and ecg and thankfully all ok and was prescribed painkillers and sent to the dentist for my much pushed for appointment where i got antibotics. 

hospita; said yeah i can bf with the pain killers dentist said no and dentist said no about bf with the antibotics but again that was wrong , thanks jule and tescos for that advice

so im now sat at home and tyler has had mummy milk after 12 hours of formula and i feel ****e


----------



## claire1

Hi Pick

We had our furniture from Eddishaws, in Cardiff.  But my nephew and his wife just had a really good bargin in Toys r us.  They paid £111 for a cotbed, and it looks the same as ours.  The main point I would say is shop around and write things down ie prices and places.  I forgot where we saw most of the things.  

Finding out the flavour of bubs is a personal thing.  We both agreed that we wanted to know, but understood if they were unable to tell.  I know some couples really don't want to know.  But it's your decision, and I'm sure you'll both make the right one.

I still find it hard to believe that treatment worked, eventhough I waddle everywhere and he'll be here in a few weeks.  It's natural.

Kara hope you get some rest from the tooth.  Sending you a big   

Tric your a lovely size, keep your fingers crossed that you don't get as big as me   .  Glad both bubs are doing well

Hope everyone else is OK?

Right I'm off to baby shower no 1, and then pick my new car up tomorrow.  Oh and I must rest in between and remember to take my piriton I forgot today and I've scratched my hands raw


----------



## pickwick

Thanks for the advise Nic and Claire.  

Nic glad the scan went well and your worries hopefully are a bit less now you  have seen your beautiful babes again.

Kara - what a nightmare you have had, glad you have now been seen and treated and I hope the medication works soon.  We are mainly looking for a cotbed and a changing station with drawers.  We have wardrobes.  Oh and I would like to get a chair for feeding in the nursery.x

Claire not much more waddling for you now, I hope you enjoy the baby shower.x


----------



## mimi41

Pickwick i chose not to know flavour and the surprise on the day was lovely, dh's face madethe suspense worth while

Claire waddling is good hun, i loved being pregnant and i was massive

Tric lovely nursery and glad bubs are ok.  I think people always believe that if your carrying twins you have to be the size of a bus, you've still got a few weeks yet

Kara hugs

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

morning

nic glad all is well, peopel often say others are too big too small, try not to let it worry you and yeah the babes have loads of time to turn

claire how was the baby shower?

pick we got our stuff from verona design, you can get stuff cheaper from them through ebay lol.
we chose not to find out, i just wanted a surprise at the end lol and its such a personal choice there are pros and cons to finding out

mimi hows you>?

im still in alot of pain and the swelling is bad and gone red in places now


----------



## claire1

Morning all

Baby shower was a lot of fun, and nothing like you see on tv (I really wasn't looking forward to eating baby food).  We were really spoilt with the gifts, I don't even know where to put it all.

Kara hope the tooth is a bit easier today?  Try putting a cold compress on the area it may help with the swelling.

Michelle how's everyone at yours?  Have you settled in yet?

Hope everyone else is OK?

The weather is poo down here.  But my new car is ready to be picked up, but I have to wait till Rob gets up to go and get it (he was nights last night   ).


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire bet its lovely being spoilt, baby shower sounds like it went well

i feel more human today, had complete melt down last night after eating and then puking again and felt my milk wasnt good and was sobbing sat on the sofa cuddled up to tyler. id sent luke out as i wanted to be alone, typical me when im feeling so ill. anyway ive quit taking co codamol and today i have eaten yeah yeah

tyler feed at 3am (instead of 5am its been like this a little while) and again at 7am and i admit i put her in bed and we cuddled up and slept til 9am, i just had to as i feel shattered, its no fun feeling so ill and being alone with a baby. i have been so very ill

how is everyone


----------



## mimi41

Kara totally agree when i was unwell with uti it was horrid and very worrying.  Glad your feeling better hun

Claire glad shower was great

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

yeah mimi very very worrying indeed, 

hows life with steffan?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me. 
I've not been around much as my uncle died on Saturday. He had been very ill (lung cancer   ) but still a shock. 
Kara - hope you are feeling better soon. 
Mimi - hope you are better and able to enjoy your litle one.
Claire - hope you are resting up not long now
Nic your nursery looks fab
Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
I probably wont make the meet on Monday but hope to be at the mums and tums. 
x


----------



## kara76

taffy i am so sorry to hear about your uncle, very sad news

morning 

how is everyone today?

im still quite tired from this bloody abcess and tyler still waking at 3am ish, im now bottle and breast feeding her at the last feed, she seems very very hungry lol.
today a year ago we had tyler transfered wow


----------



## Ffydd

Taffy, so sorry about your uncle.


Hope you're on the mend Kara!


Love to everyone else x


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone sorry not posted for a while im just so busy at the moment with maia she really doesnt stop all day and only has 1 nap now , kara hope you are feeling better its not fun being ill with baby to look after are they going to remove the tooth when infections cleared up ? taffy so sorry about your uncle cancer is bloody cruel   mimi hows steffan doing i still havent posted your card and outfit   im bloody useless need to get to post office or it really wont fit him !


----------



## kara76

morning all

miriam i go back monday for an xray then they will decide what to do with this nasty tooth, maia sounds a right handful lol

Tyler slept better again last night, i upped her last feed (formula) by 1oz to 6oz and she slept til 430am woo hoo, she has also started throwing her dummy out and sucking her thumb

how is everyone?


----------



## sun dancer

Kara glad u feeling better and tyler slept a little better last nite for u 
i hate toothache


----------



## kara76

aww tyler laughed for the first time tonight so so cute


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Claire hope you are well

Taffy sorry bout your uncle, hope morgan is well

Nic hope you are well

Kara glad your better hun

Pick did you decide whether to find out flavour

Ffydd how are you

Sarah where are you

Hi to everyone i have missed

Steffan is now 11lb 11oz, what a chunky monkey lol


----------



## kara76

deffo chunky monkey, how often is steffan feeding hun?

i think we have a sleep regression going on!


----------



## mimi41

He feeds differently everyday

Poor you, no sleep is sh*t


----------



## kara76

snap

tyler is starting to go every 3 hours ish now, not sure waht is going on ay nihght


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Been away since Monday on a work trip to the midlands and then popped to see an old friend while I was over that way. I went on the train which was ok, but coming back yesterday it was heaving and very hot, still better than driving though. DH has the weekend off so we are going to Toffee Apple for a look around this afternoon.

Kara, hope you are feeling better, sounds like you have had a nightmare with your tooth (and the dentists...). Mimi, sounds like Steffan is doing very well, hope you are ok too. Will be great to see you both some time soon. Totally understand about Monday Mimi.

Sorry to hear about your uncle Taffy   

Nic, glad to hear all went well with your scan

Claire hope you are doing ok

Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly later xx


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Everything OK with me at the mo, thankfully.  Just waiting for Jr to arrive now   .

Kara hope your tooth is better.

Michelle Steffan is a good size.

Taffy sorry to hear about your uncle   

Sarah hope you have a fab time shopping, once you start there'll be no stopping you.

Hope everyone else is OK?

Need to pop to mothercare this pm to see if they'll swap the moses basket mattress it's too long.  But we've had it a few weeks and I cant find the receipt, so hoping they will otherwise I'll have to buy another.


----------



## kara76

sarah how did the trip to toffee apple go? hope you enjoyed

claire how about your trip to mother care?


----------



## claire1

Well ladies Mothercare will exchange items if you don't have the receipt, as long as it's in it's original packaging.  Thankfully.  I also spent way too much on breastfeeding tops and bras, although I did have the tops in the sale, so it's not too bad really.

It's very quiet on here lately.  Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## mimi41

Claire its been quiet on here for ages, things seem to have changed.  People are busy with lo's i think  

I wish i had bought a longer moses basket, Steffan has already outgrown mine lol

You can never have to many bf tops and bras hun because of leakage and believe me you will get a lot of leakage lol

Sarah glad you had a good time, your welcome to visit anytime.  I only have 2 weeks left then i can drive so we maybe able to meet up with kara and have a coffee in Narberth


----------



## kara76

claire glad you managed to get alot, i tend to use normal tops but breast feeding tops are great for discreet feeding in public

things have changed!

mimi i bet steffan has outgrown it lol, cant wait for a lovely local meet up

i feel tired today, my tooth is getting me down as it stillhurts


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you got on ok with your shopping Claire. Maybe see you Monday?

Toffee Apple was great, it was lovely to see dh getting into it all, he's not a fan of browsing round shops usually! The lady was trying to sell us an I Candy Peach Blossom which was very nice but nearly a grand so maybe not....I'm liking the babyjogger city select which is similar but a bit cheaper, need to find somewhere we can test drive one. We haven't bought anything yet, waiting until after 20 week scan as i'm a bit superstitious, but we have decided that the nursery will have a farm animal theme. there was a lovely set we saw today. Can't wait to get cracking, going to get a list done, I love lists...

Local meet up would be fab, bet you are getting cabin fever now Mimi. Kara, look forward to seeing you and Tyler, it's been a while and I bet she has changed so much.


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

sarah glad you got my text
yesterday we went drifting, i didnt drift just watched and tyler has a lovely day, she is still waking more in the night and im very confused as to why but think its a long growth sprut maybe! ive tried increasing day feeds and also upped last feed by an oz all of which arent helping i think she spolit me at the begining lol

off to the dentist later! luke is in bed, has selective hearing i think lol. i love breast feeding but the only down side is no one else can do it for you lol, i think me being ill last week has knocked me about a little plus i have a mega bad back and no longer carry the car seat with tyler in it cause it is just too heavy


----------



## mimi41

Kara hopefully she should settle into routine again.  I can't carry car seat steffan is way to heavy.  Take it easy hun


----------



## kara76

lol i think madam wants mummy love all the time lol

i bet steffan is too heavy lol its all that good mummy milk


----------



## pickwick

Hello

A quick good morning from me.

Kara glad you had a good day yesterday.x

Mimi yes I think we are going to find out the flavour.  We are really excited but I am a bit nervous as well about the 20 week scan as I haven't felt anything (which I think is normal) but I get cramps quite often.  My belly is growing though which I am taking as a good sign.x

Sarah how are things going for you?x

Claire how are you doing today?x


----------



## kara76

pick how exciting. belly growing is good woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Pick, looking forward to seeing you and your belly later. My scan is on 24th and feel much the same as you...I think it's compulsory!

Mimi, hope you and Steffan are well

Glad you had a good time yesterday Kara, take things easy after the week you had last week

Hope you are feeling ok Claire

Nic, look forward to seeing you later

Where's the sun


----------



## mimi41

Sarah are finding out the flavour.  Enjoy the meet today, sorry i won't be ther but you know my reasons

Pick i didn't feel much until after 20 weeks i think its all to do where your placenta is.  Good luck for scan

Kara my mummies milk must be all fat hun, hes got a double chin lol

Didn't come on here yesterday it was the anniversary of my mums death its been 9 years


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mimi    to you, it must be so hard when you want to share your joy with her. 
No probs about today, it's still early days hun
We've decided not to find out the flavour, now we just need to think of enough names lol


----------



## kara76

sarah enjoy the meet bet you cant wait for that scan

mimi i hope you managed to think about good memories yesterday

im gona go and get a full cooked breekie in h west, luke is treating me oh how im spolit lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara enjoy your brekkie

Sarah well done you not finding out the flavour.  Now just wait to see look on dh's face when the twins are born it will be priceless


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Kara now I want a bacon sarnie lol, enjoy your fry up mmmm

Yep, can't wait Mimi, time is going so fast it won't be that long!


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies.

I'm so lazy this morning, only just got out of bed.  Had a busy day yesterday, as I had my 2nd baby shower, so was very tired by last night.  Again baby Reid was spoilt rotten.  I wont be coming this afternoon, I'm a bit anxious about driving down, and I think another early night is in order.  Otherwise I'm doing OK, just waiting for Jr to arrive.

Oh Kara I really fancy a fry up now, hope you enjoyed.  Tyler will settle again I'm sure.

Michelle   for yesterday.

Pick good luck for your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine.  Movements felt are to do with where your placenta is.  You'll be feeling him/her very soon.

Sarah hope your feeling OK.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone   claire not long left at all now you could go at anytime make the most of it and get lots of sleep   mimi hope you were ok yesterday if its possible your mums looking down on you and steffan  kara what did dentist say?


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - sorry I didn't make the meet today. I ended up coming home from work feeling unwell. I think I'm just exhausted to be honest and can't wait to finish work on Thursday. Had a really busy weekend - went to DH's cousin's wedding down the Gower on Saturday which was great, and then to my parents' house for a BBQ on the Sunday for my dad's birthday.


I've started having braxton hicks over the last week too. Feels soooo weird and a little scary! I was watching my belly today and it looked like it was being sucked into a cone! The strangest thing! As I'm finishing work this week, it's all starting to feel very real now........


Claire - 2 baby showers? awesome! Hope you got lots of nice stuff for the bubs.


Sarah and Pick - hope you are both doing well. Can't believe your 20 week scans are so soon!


Kara and Mimi - hope you and the babies are well.


----------



## miriam7

hope you are ok nic roll on the end of the week so you can have a well earned rest..cant believe how quick all your pregnancies are going!


----------



## trickynic

Thanks Miriam - I know, it's going so fast now. Mind you, I'm finishing early at 29 1/2 weeks so shouldn't really be on maternity leave for another 6 weeks. CAN NOT WAIT


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are OK today Nic, braxton hicks sound very weird...

Claire, hope you are resting - glad you enjoyed your baby showers, you lucky girl!

Sorry you couldn't make it last night Pick, hope work isn't too hectic for you

How are you and Steffan Mimi?

Hi Miriam! Hope you and Maia are well

Kara how did the dentist go?


----------



## mimi41

Hi Sarah you ok.  Shall we meet up for coffee next week


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm good thanks. That'd be nice, only thing is I am away with work for a few days, so Monday is the only day I could do. Is that any good for you?


----------



## kara76

nic bh are so weird hun and believe me some can be painful even through every thing you will read will say they are not

sarah sorry to hear you were almost alone last night

mimi hows you?

claire hope your not over doing the baby showers lol

hows everyone else? very quite lately

ive been to see my mate with suggorate twins and just goes to show that where theres a will theres a way whether it be tx working, adoption or other methods. tell me to shut up if im talking ****e as im very tired, Tyler has me guesing to why she is waking as its not hunger=confused.com lol


----------



## mimi41

Sarah monday sounds good

Kara hope you work out what is wrong,


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me.....  sorry I've not been around much lately. 
My Uncles funeral is tomorrow    and Im feeling really sad about it. We found out he had cancer last summer at around the same time I found out I was pregnant and they gave him about 9 months - which was when Morgan was due. Morgan will be six months tomorrow and the last photo my uncle had taken was holding Morgan so it was nice that they got to spend some time together.  

Morgan is still not gaining weight (only 3 ounces over the last 2 weeks) He is now 12lb 13oz so we have been referred to the hospital and are seeing the paediatrician this Friday. We are trying to wean but its very slow - he seems to spit out more than he takes at the moment!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Sam76

Hi Taffy

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear your sad news and I hope tomorrow goes as well as can be expected.   

Hope all goes well with paediatrician on Friday too.

take care
Sam x


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Taffy   and thinking of you today.  Good luck on Friday with the Dr, hopefully you'll have some answers/plan of action.

Kara what can I say, I didn't know I was that popular.  At least we wont need to buy him any clothes for the first 3 months   .

Nic not long now hun till you start maternity leave.  I find it really odd not going into work, when I'm not ill or on hols, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.  BH are odd, but you do get used to them, I find that most of the time I don't realise I'm having them.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Got to go, need to leave as have an appt with consultant this morning.  Hopefully he will give us a plan of action.


----------



## Queenie1

morning everyone

kara hope tyler is ok and you can find out what  is keeping her awake-perhaps she just likes to be awake with her mummy. sorry to read about your tooth it sounds like it was awful. hope you are feeling better.

taffy so sorry to hear about your uncle thinking of you today. hope drs can help with morgans feeding.

mimi how are you and steffan

claire not long to go now hope you are keeping well.

hi to eveyone hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

claire you are very special, bet you have some lovely stuff for babe

queenie how was your hol?

taffy what a very special photo you have of your uncle and morgan. so sorry to hear your down and morgan isnt gaining weight, do they have any idea to why? i know it must be a worry to you and you know where i am if you need a chat

mimi nice to see you today and omg steffan has grown and he is lush.

omg my littlewoods catalogue has arrive (i must not spend) gorgeous stuff in there. i need to win the lotto i think plus i have tons of stuff for tyler so we dont NEED anything lol except a cradle/bouncer and a jumperoo as she loved my friends yesterday. last night was better, only a 4oz feed and then from 11pm til 3am and then bf and off to sleep with 645am yay


----------



## trickynic

Sorry to hear about your uncle Taffy   


Just came back from my leaving do (yes, I know it's only 8.15pm but I was knackered!). Overwhelmed by the generosity of my work mates - I even had a presentation! Got loads of pressies including kids clothes, chocolates, toiletries and £65 in Mothercare vouchers! Went for a meal at Las Iguanas on Mill Lane in Cardiff. Just going in for a few hours tomorrow to tidy up some loose ends and then that's it! I was supposed to be going to London this weekend to visit some mates but have had to cancel because I just don't think I would be able to cope with it. Thankfully my friends are very understanding. I think the Baby Bells have had a growth spurt this week because I feel soooooo heavy and get a stitch just walking short distances!


Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Taffy     hope today has gone as well as can be expected, thinking of you

Kara, step away from the catalogue lol

Nic, sounds like you have given up work at just the right time, sounds like your work friends gave you a lovely send off. Hope you have your feet up now. I am laughingly planning to start maternity leave at 36 weeks, but from what you have said and reading other stories think around the 30 week mark is going to be more likely. I might be able to work from home for some of it though, just have to wait and see.

Hi Queenie, hope you had a lovely holiday

Mimi, sounds like Steffan is doing well

Claire, hope you are doing ok and got a plan today. 

Bump is a bit sore today, more stretching I think, but that's all good, at least I look pregnant now rather than just a bit porky . Not such a fan of the heartburn that has started in the last couple of days though   

Nite all x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - really sad day yesterday but my boy got me (well all of us!) through it with his smiles. 
We took Morgan but had MIL on standby to take out of the service/s if he played up - but he was just a dream    fed at all the right times and was cuddled to within an inch of his life by all the relatives afterwards. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
x


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - I was like that in the first few months, saying I was going to work until my waters broke! You never know, you might sail through it. Just don't push yourself or compare yourself to any friends who are pregnant with one baby! I had lots of stretchy pains around 4-5 months including shooting pains in the belly button. It's all normal


----------



## kara76

sarah sounds like something called round ligament pain, those babes are growing fast now and your uterus is moving at a fast pace of around 1cm up a week!

nic well done on finishing work, enjoy the last weeks 

taffy big hugs again hun, im pleased morgan got spolit with love

well this morning i called hv to say we hadnt recieved next jab appointment and its been over 4 weeks so she called with an appointment today so tyler has been jabbed and weighed, jabs were ok but she was more vocal this tiime but boobie sorted that and she is weighing in at 11lb 13 1/2 oz and is moving back up a centile, i spoke to hv about weaning earlier than 6 months and as long as i wait til 17 weeks then if signs are there we can. i am being txt stalked by someone i met  (patient) she doesnt listen to advice and when i dont txt back she calls and texts me constantly, she got really funny with me the other day and told me i wasnt nice etc etc so i told her to stop texting etc which she did for 36 hours and now she is back to it again, really ******* me off tbh


----------



## mimi41

Kara save text messages just in case, you can show them to police.  Well done on the weight gain.

Sarah the round ligament pain can be quite painful hun, take it easy.  My friend who had twins worked until about 35 weeks just do what you can

Tric glad your finishing work, now relax

Taffy sorry about your uncle, but glad you all are ok.  Say hello to your mum from me

Claire not long now hun, bet your excited to meet your lo

Well i had a llovely day yesterday with kara and tyler and i actually fed when i was out woohoo

HV came today and Steffan has put on 5 oz, so he is now 12lb lol


----------



## kara76

mimi you did great feeding while out, i know how daunting it is

well done on weight gain


----------



## kara76

aiming to try someone new for tonights routine! instead of bottle between 10 and 11pm i am gona give a bottle earlier and breast feed at the last feed, hv said to try a few different things, tyler has changed her night routine and if i do she might well break the habit of waking for no reason except wanted to give mummy a smile lol so so cute even at 1am, 2am, 3am etc etc lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara i've been naughty and bought a jumperoo lol

Good luck with new routine


----------



## kara76

good on ya, i have one on the way from 2 mates as a christening present, lucky i mentioned to her i was gona buy one as it was meant to be a surprise and of course she had to tell me then lol

tyler has had a bath and is snoozing now after her jabs


----------



## claire1

Ladies

Does anyone know if bubs will turn once head is engaged?  Had estimated weight scan yesterday, and it showed that bubs is back to back.  I've read that this can make labour more painfull, and is better if you can move around.  Our hospital don't do walking epidural, so would be on back if wanted an epidural, which can make delivery slightly more difficult.  

We also discussed induction if not delivered by the time I see him next week, due to the size of bubs.  

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76

claire yeah baby can turn, tyler wasnt back to back until i was in labour and turnt while i was contracting!! you can do things to help abby turn, get on all fours and relax laying over a bean bag or birthing ball. whatever happens dont worry it really is such a wonderful experience


----------



## claire1

Thanks Kara have been sat on my birthing ball this evening.  Will see what happens, and just take it a step at a time.

I can't believe that it's only a few days till he may arrive.  The nerves are defo setting in now, but I know it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done on feeding out and about Mimi, good for you

Hope the new routine helped last night Kara, text stalker sounds weird, definitely keep the texts but don't answer any calls.

Hope you are doing OK Claire, won't be long to wait now hun. You will be just fine   

Taffy, hope you are OK and that Morgan's appointment went well today

How are you Nic? Hope you are enjoying the start of your mat leave

Hope you are well Pick

Ligament pain has calmed down (for now!), it was right on top of my bump which felt a bit weird. I'm quite relaxed about when I finish work now. I've warned them it might be earlier than I'm planning and I've swapped things around a bit so that I can do some stuff a bit earlier than I normally do (not doing any extra though!).


----------



## trickynic

First day off work going alright so far although I'm knackered as I had an awful night's sleep last night. Nice to know I can nap whenever I want though. DH is off on school hols so has started a spring clean - I'm happy to watch! I've started sorting out all the baby clothes I have and am washing the newborn stuff. Have also started making up a hospital bag - I know it's still early but I'd rather be prepared!


Kara - are you meeting with Lyndon today? If so, have a nice time.


Sarah - glad you are being flexible about your maternity leave. Just see how you are week by week.


Hi to everyone else


----------



## pickwick

Hello

Kara what a nightmare about your stalker - can you block the number in any way.  That's all you need when you have a new baby and you are up to your eyes busy.  Sounds like Taylor is coming along really well.

Claire I hope you are doing ok?  I am not sure what a birthing ball is but I hope all is going well for you.

Sarah - I am glad your pains are easing, I can't imagine having two little beauties in my belly - you are doing so well.

Nic - nice to hear you are relaxing with your precious cargo.

Mimi - I hope you are ok, well done on the BF in public.  Hope Steffan is ok.

Taffy hope you and Morgan are doing ok.

AFM - no news really, week Monday for my 20 week scan can't wait now although I am still nervous and scared at the same time.  We are going baby browsing at the weekend for furniture etc - rather than buying at the moment.

Have a good weekend ladies.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

hi all

how is everyone? nice to see it a little busier on here

claire you need to lean over your ball to get the weight on the front of your bump and then babe might turn and hey if babe doesnt try not to worry, use drugs as and when you need them in labour. its lush that another ivf wales babe is due 

sarah take everything as it comes and its good you have warned work you might finish earlier than planned

nic yeah i went to see lyndon. take things easy and rest when you can cause soon your gona be one busy lady

pick tyler is great thank you. bet you cant waity for your scan now and did you say you were finding out the flavour?

AFM i went to CRMW to see lyndon today and it was so so nice , i was there ages chatting as we havent seen eachother for a good while and of course tyler was spolit with love. the clinic is very flash and high tech and then lunch with 2 mates. brilliant day


----------



## miriam7

it must of been funny seeing lyndon in new clinic bet you had a right nose round there   claire try not to worry i sat on birth ball loads at end of pregnancy and was only told baby was back to back whilst in labour.. i had epidural at 9cm and handled pain with  gas up to then maia was stuck and needed ventouse but i didnt feel a thing as they took me to theatre and topped up epidural...you will be fine


----------



## kara76

morning all

miriam lovely to see you in cyber world, hows maia the minx lol

hows everyone today?

on this day a year ago i found out i was pregnant with Tyler, i was 9 days post 2 day transfer and had a blood test purely to see if anything was happening and i got a level of 10. its the day before my birthday and last year was the best present ever. i will never ever forget how blessed we are and i cherish every single day


----------



## SarahJaneH

What a lot has happened in a year Kara, fantastic present you had! Have a happy birthday x

Hi Miriam, hope you and Maia are well

Enjoy browsing Pick

Better get my backside in gear, off to a little food festival for a mooch around

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244623.new#new


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

can you believe i am 21 today lol NOT! anyway sod being 21 again I am a mummy and its my first birthday as one yay yay, i never thought i would get this dream, oh bugger i have wetness in my eyes

the one bad thing is i have tooth ache and sore cheek so think abcess is back which is pretty poo so will get on to dentist tomorrow. Tyler was a little gem last night and went down at 11pm and woke at 440am and then back down at 510am til 8am, gave mummy a nice sleep.
im meant to be drifting llandow on thursday but luke cant get my car running so might have to use his again and hope i dont carash lol


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara sorry to hear about your tooth and abcess i hope you can get is sorted tomorrow.

tyler must have known it was a special day today to let you have a lie in. enjoy your special birthday as a mummy. i hope tyler has got you something nice.


hi to all on this thread hope you are well.

special mention to claire how you doing.


----------



## kara76

i have a very special  bracelet on the way with tylers finger print, imprinted on a pendant and i have also got a pendent to put away for tyler when she is older


----------



## Queenie1

that sounds lovely kara something very special to keep.


----------



## kara76

i forgot to announce that i am back in my pre pregnancy jeans woo hoo, got into them last week and they were a little snug yet now they are fine, how awesome is breast feeding cause i havent done anything else lol


----------



## trickynic

Happy Birthday Kara - hope you have a great day.


AFM I seem to have become surgically attached to my jogging bottoms - so nice to laze around   . Went to a birth preparation workshop yesterday with DH. It was run by my yoga teacher and was a chance for the husbands/partners to see what we have been learning in ante-natal yoga and how they can help during the birth. I want as active a birth as possible and found the class really beneficial, especially as DH could get involved and feel less of a spare part! It was really funny at the start of the session - we went around the room stating what our fears about childbirth were. All the women gave quite detailed answers about their concerns during and after childbirth. The men all pretty much said "I haven't really thought about it until now" and looked like they were going into a cold sweat!


Braxton Hicks contractions seem to be getting stronger by the day. Trying not to worry about it but it's really unnerving and sometimes stops me in my tracks. I'm so scared of going into premature labour


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy Birthday Kara, hope you have a lovely day being spoilt by Luke and Tyler x


----------



## claire1

Happy Birthday Kara.  Well done you on getting back into your pre pregnacy jeans (  that I can).  Hope you have a lovely day with the whole family.

Nic I'm similar all I can bear to wear is leggings and jogging bottoms.  Hope the bh settle for you, they can be scary at times.

Queenie I'm OK, other than I have a ear infection, which seems to be getting a bit better today thankfully.  Just waiting now for Jr to arrive.  Seeing consultant again on Weds, and if nothing has happend he may induce me at the start of next week.  Due to the size of bubs.  How are you?  Did you have a good holiday?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Cath34

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA - I hope you have had a fab day. xxxx


----------



## kara76

thanks for the birthday wishes girls

how is everyone?

nic hun everyone has the worry of going into labout early so your not alone and i know what a worry it is, iif ever your worried call your mw

claire so will you have a plan after you see your con

AFM my abcess is back, i have the stalker back and last night would have been a good night if lukes phone hadnt gone off at 5am and 5.38am! i was wide awake then, after feeding and getting back into bed at 440!


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara that s not good. have you been able to get hold of the dentist. only idea about your stalker is can you change your phone number. 

did you have a good birthday


----------



## kara76

got to see dentist tomorrow for more antibotics which isnt great! yeah had a lovely birthday and cant wait for my present to arrive

as for the stalker once i know she is off the 2ww which is saturday and if she still hassles me then im gona phone her and tell her straight, she text and then called twice yesterday cause i didnt answer her! i dont mind helping anyone but ffs i have a life of my own!


----------



## Queenie1

i hope the antibotics work for you 

it was your birthday ffs why is she phoning you.


----------



## mimi41

Kara sorry bout your absess hun.  Just tell her what shw wants to hear, she sounds like that type


----------



## Queenie1

hi mimi how are you and steffan


----------



## kara76

mimi i think your right lol. i kinda feel for her being the soft sod i am but i cant handle the pressure of having to reply to stupid ****ing questions and then she tells me im wrong lol....

hows you this morning?

is it 1230 we are meeting?


----------



## claire1

Kara hopefully we will have a definite plan.  The cons is concerned that bubs is on the larger size, and that due to that I wont be able to deliver naturally, if he lets me go 2 weeks over (which he usually does with most of his patients).  The impression I got when I saw him last week, was that if nothing had happened naturally by this week, then he would look at induction at 40 weeks.  So only time will tell.

As regards to your stalker tell her that she's now taking the mic.  Keep the messages as they are proof if you need to take it further, you also need to keep a copy of the ones that you send her.  I think that you can contact your network provider and explain the situation to them, and they can block her number/text.  I bet you cant wait to have your pressie, sounds fab.

Michelle how's Steffan?

Right I'm off to the office to take some paper work in, and then to Merthyr to collect my car mats (that they forgot to give me when I picked it up).  When all I want to do is slob around the house in my leggings and Rob's baggy tshirts (not a good sight)


----------



## miriam7

dont worry claire im still slobbing about in my leggings   bet you just want to know now when you will be induced ..the waiting at the end is nearly as bad as 2ww...really hope you go on your own tho! kara hope the denist decides to take tooth out seems abcess will just keep coming back otherwise


----------



## mimi41

Claire have they said how big they think he is.  Steffan wouldn't engage that is why i had trouble.  Hope you get a plan

Queenie how are you hun, steffan is good thanks.  When are you going to see him, he is growing fast

Kara and Sarah lovely to see you today

Got docs tomorrow, so hopefully off bp tablets and driving again yeh


----------



## kara76

claire i bet you cant wait to know what is what, how are you feeling?

miriam you look damn good in leggings, nice **** lol

mimi and sarah lovely to spend some time with you both today, really enjoyed it and must do it again. it was so hot today wasnt it, when i got home i put tyler on the play mat and left the doors open and she was cooing away


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Good to see you Kara and Michelle had a lovely time, your little ones are just gorgeous and were so good.

Claire, hope you get a plan on Wed, soon you will be a mummy how exciting! 

Hope you are well and relaxed after your hols Queenie

Nic, hope you are feeling ok and enjoying the lazing. 

Hi Miriam, how are you?

Hello Pick, Ffydd, Ravan, Cath, Taffy

I have just joined the legging gang, got home and there was my next order with my maternity leggings - very comfy but I can say for definite they make my backside look enormous, do I care, hell no!


----------



## ebonie

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/index.jsp#fromNode=238260030068271%7CCF32%209ST,%20The%20Derwen%7CSTREET%7C290885%7C182391%7CtoNode=238260030062401%7CCF35%205BP,%20Ewenny%7CSTREET%7C290028%7C177197

Hello this is the route planners guide to millies madhouse ewenny. This is from sainsburys only 
so it will be easier for those coming of the motor way 


.00 Start out on unnamed road  A4061 0.05 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A4061 Signposted Bridgend  B4181 0.29 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the B4181 Signposted Litchard  1.57 At roundabout take the 1st exit A4061 1.59 At roundabout take the 3rd exit onto the A4061 Signposted Bridgend, Maesteg, A4063  A473 1.87 At roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A473 Signposted Cowbridge A48, Porthcawl  1.99 At traffic signals continue forward onto the A473 Signposted Pencoed  B4265 2.41 At traffic signals turn right onto the B4265 Signposted Llantwit Major  2.87 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Ewenny Road - B4265 Signposted Llantwit Major  B4524 3.80 Turn right onto Ogmore Road - B4524 Signposted Ogmore-by-Sea  3.90 Arrive on Ogmore Road  Section time 0:09, Total time 0:09


----------



## mimi41

Is that where we are going next week

Well i gave Steffan some formula and he was bogged eyed for hours.  He had the most terrible wind and this continued through the night.  So i am not going to give him anymore just the boob i think.  I will express and give him that in a bottle.Absolutely knackered, got docs today and then i can drive woohoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Emma, look forward to meeting you

Sounds like boob is best for Steffan just now Mimi. Hope you get on ok at docs

Have a good day all


----------



## kara76

morning all

ebonie cheers for the directions

mimi poor steffan wind can be a nightmare, i personally found that any stuff made it worst eg infacol etc. i would imagine it was more likely the bottle feeding rather than the formula, i bet he is so use to you and the different suck they use that it would take a while to get use to a bottle. i was thinking of you in the early hours and i remember yesterday you saying he was on a feeding frenzy i bet he is feeding for comfort, i remember tyler doing it but she made me so sore and that when we got a dreaded dummy which i never wanted to do  but it helped and not the little madam is weaning herself and is onto her thumb lol

sarah legging are very comfy when your a growing gal and dresses

afm my beautiful bracelet arrive, i will post a piccie on **. i have to go to the dentist and then tescos to take back baby gym, then mil to help her fit carpet then parents for dinner as its my dad birthday, phew busy or what

btw michelle good luck with your appointment and getting the ok to drive yay yay


----------



## Jule

Hi Everyone how are you all.

Claire not much longer hope you are not too uncomfotable.

Mimi sorry Steffan didnt take too well with the formula.  How did the dr's go?

Kara ill have a peek now at the ** photos.  Hope you are well and have had a good day.

Sarah bet you are looking big now.

Nikki how are you.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone - I forgot to update after Morgan's hospital appointment on Friday.
They were not too concerned because his weight is not dropping and is continuing to increase very slowly - the dr didnt really give me any advice other than to see how things go now we are weaning. Morgan hates food ...... he pulls the most amazing faces, everything you put in his mouth comes back out and he literally gags if you give him vegetables (takes after his daddy!)....... but we are persevering lol!! Back to the hospital again in 2 months. 

We had a fab weekend away staying with friends in Aberystwyth - but I have been exhausted ever since!
Their little girl is 8 months and is still waking 3 times a night and is quite "high-maintenance" .... really made us appreciate how chilled Morgan is (even more!) 

Mimi are you free to drive now? Sounds like Steffan is doing really well and enjoying his mummy milk    The only thing I found good for wind was the Dr Browns bottles. 

Kara hope the abscess is not giving you too much grief   

Nic hope you are enjoying being off work   

Ebonie - thanks for the directions - looking forward to seeing you all next week. 

Sarah - leggings are the way to go! 

Think we should start guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz


----------



## Queenie1

taffy glad to hear that morgan is gaining some weight and that the hospital weren't too worried. 

mimi hope dr's app went well and that you are back behind a wheel. hope the wind easies for steffan. i can't wait to meet him either.

claire how are you

kara hope you had a good day and that the dentist helped with the abcess

ebonie how is j enjoying his summer hols

raven how are you and sam been thinking of you both.

hope eveyone is well on this thread. hi to you all


----------



## kara76

afternoon

taffy thats great doc is fine about Morgans weight and im glad he is chilled and you had a good break away

hiya queenie

hows everyone?

i went to mother and baby group today and got chatting with a lady whos daughter is 3 weeks older than Tyler, ive chatting to her at baby clinic too and she is really nice. Tyler is already rolling onto her side and once she figures out how to move her arm she is gona be over which is quite ahead so they were saying and she is talking all the time and practicing her sounds loads now which is so so lush. i put on kids tv this morning and she was smiling and cooing at the tv! i dont like doing it but at least it entertains her while i wash up and have a cuppa lol


----------



## kara76

very quiet here again

just had a scare, i went for a shower and took tyler with me and was playing peek a boo after behind the shower curtain and then she got in a right state and was screaming i think i scared her or something, never seen her like it and totally unlike her, she was sobbing, i jumped out and cuddled her on the bed til she calmed down and gave me a smile so to save time i carried her and the chair down the stairs and then walked into the door with the chair which hit me in my bits ouch but i almost dropped tyler! omg i felt so bad and cried , thank god i didnt drop her. never again an i carrying her down the stairs while carrying something else


----------



## Queenie1

oh no. how frightening for you. you both ok


----------



## Ffydd

Hi everyone,


That's sounds like it shook you up Kara, hope you're ok now and baby Tyler.


Is everyone else good?


Not long now claire. 


x


----------



## kara76

ffydd i see your carrying a boy woo hoo any names?

guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz
kara - 28th august - 9lb 2oz


----------



## Ffydd

Kara - we think he will be Jake Daniel English

guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz
kara - 28th august - 9lb 2oz
Ffydd - 27th August 8lbs 7oz


----------



## ebonie

aww kara sounds like u did have a scare hugs to both of you xx   



guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz
kara - 28th august - 9lb 2oz
Ffydd - 27th August -8lbs 7oz
Emma- 25th august -7lb 10oz


----------



## mimi41

Kara - we think he will be Jake Daniel English

guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz
kara - 28th august - 9lb 2oz
Ffydd - 27th August 8lbs 7oz  Michelle - 30th August 10lb 20z


----------



## mimi41

Kara scary stuff hun


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Kara   it must have really shook you up.  Hope your both OK?

Ffydd are you next?  It will be here before you know it.  How's everything going?

Nic hope your enjoying maternity leave, make sure you get plenty of rest.

Emma how you coping with the school hols?

Hope everyone else is OK?

Well looks like I may be induced next week , as BP is creeping up again.  Consultant will make a definite decision on Friday lunchtime, if cervix is favorable, if not a c section next week.  So all being well we may get to meet bubs by this time next week.  I'm so glad that my consultant has looked at everything and is preempting problems, as that was my bigest fear.


----------



## Jule

Oh never kara wot a shock.hope u r feeling ok now.

Gr8news mimi u can drive

Clare my guess is 27th boy 8ib 1oz can some1 add please


----------



## claire1

guesses for Claire..... as it wont be long now

Taffy - 26th August - 8lbs 3oz
kara - 28th august - 9lb 2oz
Ffydd - 27th August -8lbs 7oz
Emma- 25th august -7lb 10oz
Michelle - 30th August 10lb 2oz
Jule - 27th August 8lb 1oz


----------



## trickynic

Wow, can't believe you could be having your baby so soon Claire, very exciting! I think you got your BFP just as I was about to start treatment so it gave me lots of hope. 


So glad to have finished work as things are definitely getting harder by the day! It's nice not to have the pressure to get a good night's sleep in now that I don't have to get up in the morning. On an average night, I'm getting up around 5.30-6ish, watching crap tv or reading, then sleeping on the sofa from 9-11ish and usually have another nap about 4ish. It's nice just pottering around the house too without feeling guilty about wasting my time! DH has gone out on a boy's night tonight. He started at about 3pm so god knows what state he will be in by the time he comes back. Oh well, may as well get it out of his system!


----------



## claire1

Oh Nic I'm so glad that I gave you hope.  We never thought this cycle would work, because of poor response etc, so it can as a huge shock.  And now we're waiting for him to arrive.

I still find it odd not getting up to go to work, but I'm so glad I finished when I did.  

Pottering is good, I'm still doing it.  Cant cope with doing it all in one go, and I'm only carrying 1.

Hope dh had a good time last night, and didn't come back too bad.  Rob's got 1 more night of freedom on Monday, they're all going to see Spamalot.  But by the look of things jr may well be here, never mind it will give me and bubs time to bond without Rob fussing.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41

Claire i was useless with housework at the end, i would clean the loo and need a sleep after lol.  Not long woohoo

Tric enjoy the rest hun, cos life changes so much when bubs arrive.  They have their own idea about when they sleep lol

Hi to everyone else


----------



## popsi

Morning all

Just calling i to say a big HI to you all... sorry not about much at the moment, our princess is so busy she takes up every second, and to be honest i dont want to waste a minute of time with her as will be back in work in the new year, time is going so fast 

not gonna do personals as i will miss something and then feel bad ... I am still about just finding time to fit everything in in xxxx


----------



## trickynic

Morning everyone. Well DH got in about 11.30pm last night but then him and his mate stayed up late playing the PS3 so I didn't get much sleep. Woken up again at 5am by the Baby Bells who wouldn't let me go back to sleep - they are sooo mental already! Gonna try and nap again later but am also thinking of going to Mothercare to spend some of my vouchers on a new pair of maternity pyjamas because none of PJ tops will come close to covering my belly at the moment! 


One question - do I need to take an old nighty with me in my hospital bag to give birth in or will they give me a gown?


----------



## mimi41

I think you get a gown

A bit of advice on the pjs buy a really big size hun so they last


----------



## claire1

Nic it depends on how the baby's will be born, if natural they told me to take in a loose nightie/tshirt.  If section then you will be given a hospital gown.  

Enjoy your shopping trip, I had some bargins in mothercare as they had a sale on (think it's still on).  Try and get some rest later though.  PS3 have a lot to be sorry for


----------



## kara76

morning all

nic i hate to tell you hun, your gona get alot bigger yet. please try and cherish it all as its over in a flash. i remember being so uncomfy i couldnt sleep and was so please i finished work

claire good luck with getting a plan today

mimi hows life?

hows everyone else?

im shattered, my drifting sucked big time yesterday and i quit my lunch as i   lukes bumper and just felt i was gona crash big time as i never take it easy lol!oh well. i think maybe the fact i was up alot the night before, i cant believe we have a nother growth sprut lol


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Kara thanks for the good luck.  Sorry drifting wasn't as you planned yesterday.  I'm sure you'll get back to your normal self soon.

Well ladies I think I've been having irregular contractions since last night.  I guess we'll know within an hour.  So the next time I log on I could be a mummy.  OMG   I never ever thought that I would be saying this.

Ladies like Kara have said in the past enjoy every moment of your pregnancy, because it comes to an end all to soon.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## kara76

omg claire this really could be it woo hoo, you must keep us updated lol.are you timing them?

i think the shock of almost dropping Tyler freaked me out a little and i didnt sleep well at all. she is fine of course lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG Claire thats so exciting. I do hope this is it - keeping everything crossed for you      

Kara sorry your drifting was not much fun - how long till you go again?

mimi am counting the days till I get to meet your little man - bet he'll be almost as big as morgan lol

Popsi - hi - are you and princess coming to the meet? 

Ebonie - how is j enjoying the school hols - weather has been pretty crap hasnt it

Raven and Miriam hope Sam and Maia are ok

Nic I was given a gown for c-section but I had packed a couple of giant dark night-shirts. If you google you will find lists of what to pack in your hospital bag 

Lovely name Ffydd 

Sarah we were down your neck of the woods at the weekend - havent been there for years but beautiful coastline  
morgan is a little grumpy today so we are having a day at home chilling.   
I am planning to make some veg purees to freeze. Weaning is fun but very messy lol

Just a word of warning re the jumperoo - Morgan totally loves his (now his legs reach the floor lol) and will bounce away for ages - but a jumperoo and a dirty nappy is not a good combo!!!!    he was completely covered in poop  and it was a 2 man job to get his vest and romper off. We did however discover that he really likes the shower - we sat him in his little bath seat and hosed him off and he loved it


----------



## kara76

taffy i hope to go again on the 30th in my car if its running

pmsl about the jumperpoo lol

hey taffy have you seen the blender gadget for weaning thats heats. defrosts, etc etc etc they are about 90quid new but you can get on ebay. i was gona wean Tyler early at around 17 weeks but i really wana do baby lead weaning so might wait yet, im gona go with the flow, she is so chilled its mummy who is getting a little tired now lol

i should be doing some house work but i cant be bothered, we didnt get up til gone 10am lol


----------



## kara76

btw nic i brought a few cheap new nighties for hospital and pj's which are good if your induced as you dont feel so exposed when your wandering around when it was decided that i was being rushed for a section i was changed into a gown at which point i told them to cut my bra to get it off as i was on a drip but they were very good and didnt lol.

knickers are a must, big big knickers and get different sizes too. i do mean proper belly warmers lol


----------



## trickynic

lol, belly warmers are packed. Got a nice set of PJs from Mothercare yesterday and am on the lookout for some cheap nighties or t-shirts for labour.


Ooooh Claire - this could be it! best of luck, keep us informed


----------



## kara76

hey nic peacocks sale nighties are perfect

have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Glad to give you a giggle   

We tried baby led weaning for about a minute - Morgan choked and gagged on a teeny bit of melon, I had kittens and so its purees all the way for me lol, 
Not seen that one - mum has given (or maybe loaned   ) me her food processor/blender so oing to try that and see how we get on. 

I had planned to do some housework too but morgan just wants mummy hugs today and who am I to refuse!!

Yep - Peacocks or Primark for nighties.


----------



## kara76

lol yeah Tyler is sat in her chair watching me, she is going through the high pitch screaming stage ! i love the coos but omg this noise is not great lol, you would think something is wrong the way it sounds lol

i just sat on my peanut butter on toast

i think i will have to blitz the house at some point just not yet

hey taffy what high chair did you go for? i think i want one like the chicco polly which has high and lo chair

heres the blender thingy, http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_151_10751_-1_17558_91698_10001_14052

i think if we go down the puree route i would like one but i have a hob steamer and can boil veg and mash if need be lol

/links


----------



## trickynic

Thanks for the tip on Peacocks and Primark. I will try Peacocks but Primark tends to break me out into a sweat within 5 mins of being in there - perhaps I'll go early morning to avoid the chavs    (only kidding).


Kara - yes we have finally agreed on names but are keeping them a secret until they are born. Am dying to tell my mate who is due around the same time. When we found out were pregnant, we both wanted Olivia if we had a girl and said we wouldn't mind them both being called it but it might have been a bit weird. I've chosen a different girl's name now as DH wasn't keen on Olivia although I still think it's a lovely name. Finding a boy's name has been the hardest! but I'm happy with what we've chosen. SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

omg names a secret damn you lol only kidding


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lol    I sent my mum to Primark to get mine!!!

My friend has a little girl called Olivia (shortened to Livvy) - lovely name. Was on my list of girls names. 

Claire where are you? Is it happening?!


----------



## claire1

Ladies I'm back home.  Am dilating slowly, bubs head is high up though.  Going to see if these contractions lead to anything, which cons thinks may well happen.  If not then section next week.  So I'm off to have a bath, eat some pinapple, have a bounce on my birthing ball and some   .  Haven't decided which order as yet.

Nic thats great on choosing names, we have 2 that we cant decide on, so am gonna wait and see which one he most looks like.

Taffy you  made me laugh with the jumperoo

Oh Kara leave the housework, it will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

claire how exciting woo hoo

i vote for pineapple, sex bath and ball lol


----------



## Queenie1

oooh claire how exciting enjoy your evening   wow another baby on its way.

taffy the jumparoo made me laugh could just picture it.  

kara hope difting goes better next time.

nic glad you have picked names. you can tell us we wont tell anyone lol. whisper it.  lol  

a book that  my friends have all said is great for weaning is the baby and toddler meal planner by annabel karmel.

hi to everyone hope your are all well.


----------



## kara76

cheers queenie i have some annabel karmel freezing blocks!

well luke left swansea at the early time of ****ing 7pm,i am starting to get a little ****** off with it but dont wana add to the pressure of his job yet at the same time im starting to feel like a single mum !!!he really wants to spend time with us but his job is being such a big pain in  the ****. i also really want a relaxing bath which is pretty damn impossible by the time we have eaten etc etc as usually i fee Tyler and then she wakes just as im washing my hair and cries for me! sorry for the moan but im sure you girls understand or will soon when your babes arrive


----------



## trickynic

Claire - don't forget the spicy curry!!


----------



## mimi41

Good luck claire, hope it happens soon for you hun

Kara i want a blender lol you know what i'm like

Taffy can't wait for you to meet him, i think he is bigger than morgan now.  He's over 2 foot long an weighing 12lb 10oz lol

Tric can't wait to hear the names

Queenie are you coming to meet on wednesday you are welcome and you can see steffan and tyler then


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck Claire, it's all very exciting - hope you managed to get things moving last night lol!

Mimi how are you and Steffan?

Taffy, lol at the jumparoo! Hope you had a good time over here in the west

Kara, sorry your drifting wasn't as much fun as you hoped, next time... sounds like Tyler has found her voice with the screaming oops!

Hope you are feeling OK Nic, exciting getting all your stuff ready. Well done on choosing the names. We aren't getting very far with that!

Good luck for Monday Pick 

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Any news on Claire, who is she letting know.  Ooh exciting!!!!!

Sarah he is fine, sleeping at the mo.  I feed him 3 oz formula and the rest boob and he we had a really good night

Morning kara hows things

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

no news from claire, might drop her a text 

sarah hows the lovely bump

mimi yay yay for the good night, you must have filled him up lol

we had a good night too, hating this rain and my tooth hurts again boo boo

whats everyone up to today? im doing bugger all in this rain


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a good night Mimi

Bump is coming along nicely thanks Kara, a little bit itchy at the moment, but that comes and goes. I had a quick dash round some clothes shops while I was in London so now a few more mat clothes to choose from. Thought I should take the chance while I was in the big city as the shops here are so rubbish!

Sorry your tooth is hurting again Kara, that's rubbish. Ooh, let us know if you hear from Claire


----------



## kara76

sarah that could be stetching skin , get oiling girl. glad you got some stuff while in the big smoke

claire is on way back from hsopital, her water broke this AM but still slow to dilate, induction tomorrow if nothing

labour vibes to claire


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, got the bio oil at the ready. 

Go Claire Go!!!!

Right, better go and get dressed, I am being a lazy moo


----------



## kara76

get that bio oil out now hun and oil away, luke use to say i felt like a chip pan lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - just got back from my NHS ante-natal class at UHW Cardiff with DH. I found really useful actually and also met another expectant mum of twins which was nice. I was a bit gutted during the tour of the maternity wards about the stark difference between the consultant-led unit and the midwife-led unit. Also gutted that DH will have to leave after 9pm even if I've only given birth a few hours before and then I will be placed on an 8 bed ward with two babies, whereas in the midwife led unit, partners can stay over in your own private room which looks more like a hotel suite! Oh well, just got to accept it I suppose and think positively   


Exciting news about Claire - bets of luck if you read this Claire!!


Also, what's the plan for next week's mums and tums meet? I can't remember what thread it was originally mentioned on or where we are going?


----------



## kara76

nic ive herad that the mw led unit is amazing with double beds etc but believe me none of that will matter when you have your babes. try not to think of your dh having to leave cause if anything you will need to rest and he will need it too lol. where i had tyler the visiting was not til 2pm i think yet they allowed my parents in at 630am which was so nice and friends at 10am.


i will have a look back through for meet details

claire hope things are moving


----------



## kara76

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5.Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia
7. amanda and sam (think so)

Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP


----------



## Taffy Girl

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5. Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia
7. amanda and sam (think so)
8. Taffy and Morgan  

Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP      Looking forward to it!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Claire hope its all happening for you and that you get to meet your little one soon 
Thinking of you. 

Hello everyone else 

x


----------



## kara76

MUMS AND TUMS MEET

25TH AUGUST 1PM SUIT EVERYONE?

LOCATION? EBONIE/POPSI know any soft play areas in the port talbot/bridgend area?

1. kara and Tyler
2. mimi ans steffan
3. Sarah
4. trickynic
5. Emma and jack 
6. miriam and maia
7. amanda and sam (think so)
8. Taffy and Morgan  
9. queenie

Millie's Madhouse
Kings Wood Court, Ewenny, Bridgend, Mid Glamorgan, CF35 5BP


----------



## kara76

no news from claire but i so hope its all happening 

hows everyone today?


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Claire i'm thinking of you hun, hope everything is going ok.  We need a natural birth on this thread this year lol

Kara you ok

Ooh i'm excited for everyone to meet Steffan, he is a real chunky monkey but absolutely beautiful

Well my tesco trip was a disaster i couldn't cope.  Firstly they didn't have the right trolley so i put him in the normal one and the car seat filled it so could not put food in.  Then he woke and started crying and then threw up lol.  I left tescos how pathetic am i?  Decided that i will use a sling for tescos now lol.

Did anyone else find pregnancy brain does not go after baby is born, i still am very vacant lol

Tric what hospital are you with?  MW led sounds lush

Sarah glad you got some more clothes hun

Queenie so glad you are coming to meet, steffans got a big hug waiting for you

Taffy i had to laugh at the photo of morgan on **, bless him he has more round his mouth than in his tum i would imagine lol

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

claire hope things are going well and that you get to meet your son very soon. thinking of you. 

mimi i'm looking forward to meeting him and tyler as well

hope everyone is well on here. x


----------



## PixTrix

Hope little one is imminent if not already here Claire, good luck.

Hope you and Tyler are ok Kara.

Mimi, go easy on yourself, you are not pathetic. I can imagine what hard work it is planning for trips out with a LO. It seems like you already have a way forward with your sling and if it comes to it there is always tesco delivery! Hope to meet Steffan soon.

Loving the photos of Morgan on ** Taffy.

Hope all mums, bumps and little ones are well x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Mimi     
Food shopping is tricky hun. I did a couple of online shops to start with. 
If you have the trolley which the car seat sticks on top of you cant see where you are going (yep I've mown down a few old ladies in the last six months!) 
I am forbidden from using a sling / carrier as I am soooo accident prone so now I tend to leave morgan with Mike for daddy time and do the shop early sunday morning or late evening when its quiet. 
You will get there   

Kara - hope your tooth is a bit better

Hey Pix how are you? Glad you like the pictures of the munch monster lol

Hi Queenie it will be lovely to see you this week   

Nic try not worry too much about DH - Morgan was born late afternoon and Mike had to leave soon after and I didnt see anyone until 2pm the following day (apart from a 5 minute peek at Morgan) It was all a bit of a blur from the drugs etc to be honest and as kara says you will probably need to rest.


----------



## kara76

aww mimi i think your being too hard on yourself. i certainly wont do a big shop alone sod that. the trolley are a minefield lol was it steffan crying that stressed you out?

queenie and pix hiya girls hope your well

taffy hiya hun hows the pureeing lol

afm been to tesco and im cooking beef wellington later, Tyler is laying on her changing mat nappyless and poop and peed everywhere so just cleaned that up and leaving her with no nappy on. think we are on our way to size 3 nappies soon


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - just woke up from my second nap of the day! I am feeling absolutely knackered today - every bone in my body aches  . Have definitely noticed that things are changing with my body recently - can't really put my finger on it, I just feel _different. _Babies are very very active and my bump has dropped quite a bit. Braxton Hicks are becoming more and more frequent and stronger although don't hurt, just take my breath away sometimes. I think my body might be gearing up for the big event - just hope I can hold on for another 5-6 weeks!!

Feeling a little better about the hospital situation. As DH said, if I hadn't seen how great the midwife-led unit was, I probably wouldn't care so much about the consultant led bit. Glad I saw it though, so know what to expect. Trying to think positively. (Mimi - it is the Heath hospital in Cardiff).

Funny I was talking to DH about how to manage trips to Tescos once the Bells have been born. We only live around the corner from one so was thinking that could be my one trip out a day once they are born just to get out of the house. Now I come to think of it though, how the hell am I going to manage a double buggy and a trolley/basket. Perhaps I can get one item a day! It'll be an adventure whatever 

Anyone heard from Claire?


----------



## kara76

CLAIRE IS A MUMMY

Elliot John born at 14.20 7lbs 7 1/2 oz mum and baby fine

yay yay congratulations both


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh thats fab news!!!!      

Congratulations & Well done Claire. Lovely name too   

Enjoy him
x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo congrats Claire that is fab news. Thanks for the update Kara and well done on becoming a staff trainee


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fantastic news! Thanks for letting us know Kara

Congratulations Claire and DH  

Glad to hear mummy and Elliot are doing well, turns out he wasn't such a big bubs after all then. Can't wait to see a pic.

Well ladies, tescos for everyone today. I went to get some bits and started getting pains in my bump at the checkout and had to get out quick so I could sit in the car, fine now so don't know what that was all about  Don't worry Mimi, you will be fine in time, it's still early days hun  . Last time I went I dropped a punnet of raspberries right in the middle of the main entrance on my way out so everyone was walking through it, felt like a right numpty and I don't have the excuse of an upset newborn in tow - home delivery all the way for me now! I like your plan for shopping Taffy

Glad you are feeling ok about the hospital Nic, keep resting

Kara beef wellington sounds yum, can I come for tea lol

Looking forward to seeing you all on Wed x


----------



## mimi41

to claire and DH woohoo another little boy. Hope you are ok

Sarah take it easy hun, remember you are pregnant


----------



## kara76

mimi im impressed with your congratulations

claire cant wait to hear all about it, your a mummy yay yay. need pics now

sarah if only i had known i would have got enough to go round lol. hope your pains are ok now, take it easy things are growing fast

cheers pix


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations Clare and DH on the birth of Baby Elliot I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## mimi41

Kara i'm impressed with myself hun


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news about Claire!! Hope the labour went well


----------



## Queenie1

woo hoo another ivf wales baby.

congratulations  claire and dh on the birth of your son Elliot. hope you are well .


----------



## popsi

Congratulations Claire and Dh xxxx


love to everyone else, hope your all ok, really busy this end and loving every minute of it x


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Claire and DH on the birth of Elliot.  Hope your birth went to plan


----------



## Jule

kara are you training to be a moderator?


----------



## kara76

i am jule, i will be covering the wales boards


----------



## Jule

wow thats good kara.  Do they pay you?


----------



## kara76

no money just doing it for love like all the mods lol


----------



## spooks

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE AND DH


----------



## spooks

hello everyone, hope you're all well   
Mimi - I still got baby brain and think it's here to stay permanently  - just embrace it and go with the flow   
as for food shopping - never tried it by myself - we just pop to the shops in the buggy and I pile a few things on top of it. (I can't even manage to hold a basket   ) 

trickynic - as for doing it with twins     I got no idea and I guess everyone would stop and talk to you all the time anyway so you'd never get anything done.   

AFM Not much time to obsess about the 2ww with baby spooks keeping me busy but me and DH have decided to try again in a few months time if we need to.


----------



## Jule

aah well done kara.  You gonna be on here even more now then.  How on earth will you find the time??

Ah wow spooks you are on your 2ww, i didnt realise sorry.  HAve you posted on the cycle board? How are you? Weh are you testing


----------



## kara76

i should be able to cope as the board isnt too busy but if things get too much there is plenty of support so thats good and it might save me from ebay lol

spooks hows you?


----------



## spooks

Hi kara and Jule, hope you're both good    
all good here, got all the usual 'sypmtoms' but know they don't mean a thing as I've been the same on all tx's. Not much time to think about it really and baby spooks is more than we've ever asked for so we're quite relaxed about it all. 
I haven't posted on the cycle thread - no time      even though Dh is exhausted as he won't let me do anything so I'm having plenty of naps - I'd recommend it   
testing at the end of the week - i'll let you know how I get on 
take care    spooks


----------



## Queenie1

good luck spooks for testing


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck spooks, probably better that you are keeping busy x


----------



## Jule

ooh brilliant spooks well done for not testing, your 2ww has prob been a bit easier as your mind is so occupied.Hope you have good news at test.  good luck


----------



## miriam7

well done claire on the birth of elliott ...hope you get to bring him home soon xxx sorry not been on for a while im so busy with the monster and ive been going to the gym in evenings too ive figured its the only way im gunna lose my belly as i love food to much to diet  wishing you lots of luck for testing spooks


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone   
it's so different this time around - I don't even know when my next af is due for sure and I haven't bought a test yet


----------



## Jule

that is great being so relaxed.  Im sure your 2ww is better this time as you are so busy.  Bet you havent had much chance to symtom watch.


----------



## spooks

all the best mrs T


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations on the birth of ur son xxxx

Good luck for testing spooks


----------



## kara76

mornning ladies

how is everyone?

I am getting into a habit of putting tyler in bed with me in the morning when she wakes up for a feed at 7ish and then we cuddle til 9am and you know what it might not be the right thing to do but i love it lol. morning cuddles are brill and i actually got up before her today lol. she was awake twice in the night, i think madam is getting very hungry but she is cutting down on the last feed! tonight im gona give bottle at 9ish and then express as i usually bf at around 9pm and then dream feed at 1030-11pm but things are changing

right im off out for a couple of hours


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well I just had a lovely visit to the drs   
Had to go for my fortnightly blood tests to check my liver and I saw my usual blood nurse (who I had not seen since having morgan as she had changed/reduced her days). 
She started working at the clinic about 7 years ago around the time my fertility investigations started and has always been really supportive through my journey. She did my ECG and bloods on the day I was admitted to hopital and I havent seen her since. 
She was so excited to see Morgan - we sat and chatted for ages about the birth, how he was doing etc and she told me that her and her hubby had tried for 8 years before conceiving her daughter (who is now a couple of years younger than me lol) and were about to start the adoption process when she became pregnant, which (probably explains why she has always been so understanding and caring and gone the extra mile for me.....although maybe she is just lovely!!!)

Off to get morgan weighed this afternoon.... so feeling a little anxious    

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mimi41

What a lovely nurse Taffy

Good luck with the weigh in


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woo hoo    I am one happy Mammy. 
My boy has put one one pound and one ounce in the last 2 weeks. 
He has reached the dizzy heights of the 9th centile (not been there since he was 10 weeks old!)
[Big drum roll please........]
Morgan now weighs in at a whopping (relatively speaking) 13lbs 14oz ...... 
I am on cloud nine and could not be happier. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day too


----------



## kara76

wow well done taffy, the weaning must be doing the trick yay yay

i have to go to dentist again tomorrow boo hiss boo, i still have the lump in my mouth and having to take painkillers so not good

got radio interview in half hour its going out in october


----------



## kara76

oh and i emailed work again as last weeks cheques isnt it my bank and my annual leave is still unconfirmed as to when i will get it! im burning my bridges now by pestering them but i dont care


----------



## kara76

interview done and the retired consultant who interviewed me in as mad as a box of frogs lol such fun


----------



## popsi

taffy.. thats great on the weight gain ... our princess was only 16lb when we met her and she was 11 and a half months ! ... so dont worry too much, she is now 22lb and growing fast !! well done honeyxx

kara... hope they sort you pain for you hun xx

mimi... shopping is tough with a little one, it will all come together in time x

ebonie.. how are the school hols going hun with lovely J x

miriam... I know what you mean busy !!! its manic when they are running around, so much fun but little time and lap top just not safe with her around lol

love to all you other mums and bumps

things great here... off to Longleat tomorrow and somewhere else on wednesday as DH is off work for 2 days.... cant wait ! xxx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Claire and DH....enjoy him!!

congratulations on training to be a moderator!! 

hi mimi...hope you and steffan are ok,

jo xxx


----------



## kara76

early bottle went down well but tyler didnt go down lol, i have a mobile a friend gave and flicked that on and i think tyler thought she was at a rave lol so was smiling and cooing and having none of going to sleep lol


----------



## Queenie1

oh dear she is a little monkey. lol


----------



## kara76

i would have left her upstairs but she proceeded to puke and they fart and poo, so lady like lol. tbh im not pushing routine on Tyler as i think it will just happen at her own pace just thought i would try something different as she has been dropping off around 9ish except for tonjght lol


----------



## Queenie1

yeah i wouldn't worry about routine too much it still early days and its best to go with the flow. she will soon let you know if she wants something.


----------



## kara76

sod routine full stop lol

i better go madam is wanted mummy milk


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how is everyone?

im off to the dentist later yet again! not sure what is happening but my abcess is back. my young lady thought it was play time at 1am lol cheeky monkey she is


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all
Glad you had a good day yesterday Taffy with your lovely nurse and great news about Morgan's weight gain.

Just posting quickly to let you know all was OK with my 20 week scan today. It took a while and I had to go for a walk up the stairs to get one of the monkeys to turn over, but they managed to see everything they needed to. I mentioned to the mw that I am having mid back and rib pain, always in the same place and especially if I cough. I think it is just aches and pains to be expected, but just to be on the safe side they are doing some bloods to check on liver / kidneys. I'm not worried as it feels more muscular and isn't there all the time, but thought I'd better mention it to them. All in all though, just very relieved.

Pick, I really hope all went well for you yesterday 
  
Hope you are all ok today, look forward to seeing some of you tomorrow


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - glad scan went well. You're probably right about it being muscular pain as I have had the same since quite early on but better to get it checked. Weren't you tempted to find out the flavours? 


I have had another lazy day today. Baked some welshcakes earlier, then watched The Joneses on DVD (good film), had a nap, now off to yoga before settling down to watch Big Brother


----------



## kara76

sarah you already know im pleased your scan went well yay yay , bring pics tomorrow. your pain is probably those naughtie round ligements

nic baking wow your good

afm dentist has given me more pills and wants to treat me straight away so on cancellation list and he said i have to demand to speak to him if pain gets worst, bless him. work should have paid in my cheque after 2 emails and i still waiting for confirmation of holiday pay so email the accountant too! better check my bank to see if they have paid it in, ******* me off tbh


----------



## Jule

Great news sarah that the scan went well.  How exciting, wonder what sexes they are   
Hope the pain are only stretching pains.

Nic good for you still going to yoga hope it relaxes you and helps when you go inot labour.  Great that you have had time to bake aswell. I love welsh cakes i occasionally make them but tbh my nans are the best   

Taffy so pleased morgan has put on weight.  Onwasrds and upwards with him now.

Popsi sounds like things are really going well for you and the princess.  

Ravan great news about taz woo hoo   

hi everyone else


----------



## jk1

sarah fab news about your scan...sounds like at least one of them is going to be a cheeky monkey!!

jo xx


----------



## Ffydd

Congrats Claire, I love the name too!!

Argh, am I next? x


----------



## kara76

morning all 

how is everyone

claire hope your well and enjoying motherhood

ffydd yep your next woo hoo

well tyler was awake loads last night, deffo teething

see you all later


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am good ta. 
I slept from 8pm    till 6am (woken by the dog who had got himself tangled up under the duvet lol!!!) 
Morgan slept from 10pm till 8am    - He is very excited to be seeing you all today 
x


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

We got home late yesterday afternoon.  Had some problems with delivery, but will post that later.  All OK, thanks for the congrats etc. He's lush will post pics as soon as his dad takes some more.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

wow nice sleep then lol

i feel pretty good with lack of sleep which is amazing lol, i had horrid dream last night so i must have got some sleepy time lol

Tyler is still in her pj's and is now snoozing in prep for meeting all her friends lol


----------



## mimi41

Claire hope you are ok, i think we all have problems with delivery on here there seems to be a theme lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Welcome home Claire


----------



## kara76

claire so looking forward to pics and hearing all about it. welcome home now the fun begins yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome home Claire! See you soon girls


----------



## pickwick

Congrats Claire, nice you are home safe and sound, can't wait to see the pics.

Hi Sarah glad all was ok for your scan.  My scan went really well, everything ok they found a small cyst outside my ovary and will refer it to a consultant but saidnot to worry if I don't hear anything theya ren't concerned.

Couldn't tell me for sure whether baby is a winky or a foof so I guess we will have to wait for a suprices although we have decided to have a 4d scan so maybe they will tell us then.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies I hope everyone is well.xxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Pick - glad your scan went well and glad the cyst is nothing to worry about xx

Claire - nice to hear that you are both home safe and sound...bet you can't stop looking at him!! xx

Hi Kara - bet you are shattered with no sleep!!

Ffydd - can't believe you are next...i think we cycled around the same time and you had your BFP...it doesn't seem that long ago!!!

Hi Taffy - you have a cocker spaniel don't you? i have one too...they are mad aren't they!!

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well!!

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

pick glad all went well and good to hear you have a naughtie ivf wales baby who wouldnt flash lol. you will love the 4d scan, where are you going? lyndons new clinic do 4d pregnancy scan btw 

nice to see everyone today and of course the babes, millies madhouse was just that lol. hope sam and maia enjoyed and the mums of course whenwe went somewhere quieter. i had some serious multitasking on the way home, boob is tyler mouth which she is say in car seat and steffan sucking my finger lol

bit tired now, tyler fast asleep and i have bad feet, whats that all about lol


----------



## trickynic

Glad your scan went well Pickwick!


Great to see some of the mums, babes and tums today. Sorry I had to leave early - bad planning on my part (I'll need to get that sorted before the Bells arrive!). The stupid thing is that when I got home, I was so knackered (must have been the shock of Millie's Madhouse on my system!) that I decided to have a quick nap before going to the cinema and ended up sleeping until 7.30pm! DH said he didn't want to wake me as I looked like I was out cold (which I was!).


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

claire welcome home. hope you are well and enjoying every minute of it. can't wait to see some pic's

lovely to see you all today at the meet, thank you for  having me. 
kara and michelle it was lovely to meet your little ones today and thank you steffan and tyler for christenning my jeans.  
tafffy lovely to see you and morgan he is such a lovely chap and growing so well

miriam and raven your two have grown loads and are gorgeous. 

sarah lovely to see you and trickynic lovely to meet you. your bumps ladies are looking good.


----------



## ebonie

Sorry i didnt come today. But it seems it was just as well as u all went to a differnt place i would have had to stay there with j ,


----------



## LJE

CONGRATULATIONS Claire and DH

Welcome into the world Elliott.
Glad you are home safe and sound.
Lisa xx


----------



## mimi41

Hi guys

Really enjoyed yesterday but sorry millies madhouse a little busy for me and babes.  I'm sorry i didn't get to spend anytime with amanda, sam, miriam and maia.

lovely to see you queenie, i meant to say your hair looks lovely

Hugs to everyone


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

ebonie hope your ok, we all wondered why you werent their, i did call you but no answer

hows everyone today? madam butterfly decide to feed alot in the night, i suppose 16 weeks is growth sprut time! i have own high chair and wow i got a mega bargain its amazing and i love it, gona give it a good scrub later (its clean lol) and then i shall pop Tyler in it  with a spoon and a little cup at meal times to get her use to it


----------



## kara76

well jeez what a day, i went to carmarthen to pick up a bouncy chair i brought on ebay and tesco anyway on the way there i hit roadworks which gridlocked everywhere so that was annoying and then i got to said house and the cow wasnt it so bollcoks to buying the chair if she can be arsed to be home when she said she would!! on the way home their was a crash this was after decided to avoid tescos due to traffic! went to local co op and carried tyler in her car seat and omg i knocked loads of stuff over opps

good news is i had her weighed and she is 12lb 12 1/2 oz and the health visitor was very pleased, she has slight cradle cap and as for the night waking to roll with it for now and see how is pans out, could be teething, growth sprut, needing to wean so we will see how it is for the next week


----------



## Ffydd

Sounds like a horrendous day Kara! Good that Tyler is growing well though x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pick, so glad to hear your scan went well too. So you will be kept in suspense about the sex a bit longer then - IVF wales babies are cheeky monkeys you are right Jo!

Crikey Kara, another exciting day on the road. The journey home yesterday was very entertaining, well done with the multi-tasking, it has given me a small insight into what life might be like in a few months lol. Thanks for driving Mimi, hope you are ok today.

Really enjoyed seeing everyone, sorry didn't chat more with you Miriam and Ravan, hope Sam and Maia enjoyed their play time. Hope to see you again soon. Good luck with the move Ravan.

Claire, hope Elliot is settling well at home

Hope you are feeling OK Ffydd

Packing for hols tomorrow, can't wait...hope it's sunny down south

Nice to see you on here Lisa, hope you and Katie are both well


----------



## trickynic

Hiya - have had a bit of an eventful day today. Went to a routine midwife appointment at the doctor's surgery and ended up being sent to the maternity ward with high blood pressure and protein in my urine. I had also been having spots in front of my eyes just half hour before the appointment. Ended up spending 5 hours in hospital. Had all sorts of tests done including a scan, trace on the heartbeats, blood tests etc. They were happy that I have not developed pre-eclampsia but were concerned about the braxton hicks contractions I was having which showed as quite strong and regular on the trace. They checked my cervix and have not dilated thankfully, but gave me a steroid shot (ouch!) to help mature the babies' lungs just incase. Have to go back tomorrow night for a second shot and then having my blood pressure/urine checked every few days.


Am feeling exhausted and drained - it's given me a but of a reality shock, especially as I could hear women in labour whilst I was there!! Just got to rest rest rest now and hope that my blood pressure goes down   


Also, disappointed to find out that baby boy has now flipped around and is now breach. His legs are right down in my pelvis (no wonder I get so many kicks in the bowels!). Baby girl is still laying straight across my ribs. So unless they turn in the next few weeks, looks like it will be a c-section for me


----------



## claire1

Nic hope things settle for you.  Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Kara sounds like you had a busy day.

Hope everyone is OK, will do a proper catch up soon.

Elliot is great.  We've put some pics on ******** for you all to see.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry you have had a scare today Nic   Good that they are monitoring you and taken all the right precautions, make sure you get your feet up and rest as much as possible. I have everything crossed baby bells will stay comfy for another few weeks yet. Try not to worry about the c-section possibility, there's time for them to turn and if its safest for you and babies then will the the right thing x

Will have a look at your pics now Claire


----------



## spooks

sorry to read and run, just thought I'd let you know it's a +ive! It's a bit feinter than the test I did when I had a bfp with baby spooks so am a bit cautious  at he moment


----------



## mimi41

Tricynic rest rest rest love

Spooks congratulations hun and hope line gets darker

Sarah enjoy your hols


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Spooks!     

Hope things are calmer for you today Nic 

How are you today Mimi?


----------



## kara76

spooks congratulation huni, keep the faith

nic your poor girl , i know how scary things can get but please know that you have been given the best care and steriods for the babies lung are great as a just incase. braxton hicks can be a pain in the **** well bump but its great they are not actually opening your cervix. try not to worry about a section just yet, the babes have time to turn and if you end up with a section it really is ok and not as bad as you would imagine and i know ladies who ve had planned sections and have had a very postive experience

claire how are you, when you gona fill us in on labour lol, hows motherhood?

sarah hows you hun?bet your looking forward to going away

mimi hows you hun? are you getting out and about

afm im shattered, madam butterfly is deffo teething quite bad and actually had a screaming, grizzly time for a couple of hours last night and she hardly ever does that so i gave her calpol and we just couldnt do anything for longer than 5mins bless her, she did go down but wake alot but i didnt feed each time as i think its getting a little habit, i do think we are heading towards weaning but will see how the next weeks go and if hv suggests it i will wean and then do blw at 22 to 26 weeks ish!
im hoping that i can just have a day at home pottering around


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Spooks! Fantastic news!!!   


Thanks everyone for your support. Had a very restless night because I couldn't stop thinking and worrying about what was going on. Got up at 5am to watch some tv and then napped for an hour or two on the sofa. Feeling a lot more positive now and trying to take the attitude that what will be will be. 


Come on Claire! Where are the grizzly details?!


----------



## kara76

claire just looked at your pics and omg you have a handsome boy, well done you

nic hope your resting


----------



## claire1

Spooks congrats hun

Nic hope your resting

Sarah how you feeling?

Kara hope Tyler's feeling better and that you managed to get some rest.

Well I have to admit ladies I was a right wimp, but in my defense, bubs was back to back and caused a lot of pressure on my back etc.  Ended up having drugs to try and speed up labour as got stuck at 4cms for about 6 hours, then improved to 6cms, but I stayed at that for another 6 hours, even with more drugs.  Then just as the cons was going to say a section, I was 10cm.  But as that happened bubs started to get distressed, him ph went up and oxygen levels were reducing.  So was rushed to theatre for a forceps delivery.  Thankfully bubs was OK, even though his head looked very misshapen and bruised.  The problem is that labour and delivery has done something to my bladder, I have no sensation and am unable to pee, so am stuck with a catheter for a week, to see if it's just swelling and bruising.  Doesn't sound so bad now.

But he's worth it.


----------



## kara76

claire back to back sucks big time, im sure that didnt help me but isnt worth even single second and arent epidural fab lol. Forceps must of been hard , my friend had a back to back delivery and had the same bladder problem so try not to worry. im really please to hear of a baby actually coming out the way nature intended granted with a little help, this board was due a vaginal birth

ive had a lovely day at home, sorting stuff, cleaning and Tyler has taken all her naps upstairs. im giving my maternity clothes to my sil which is a little strange as even though i know i will never be pregnant again im kinda not ready to let go which is a little daft as im the luckiest girl ever to have Tyler and knowing we will never have tx again there really is no need for them


----------



## Queenie1

spooks congrats. that is great news well done

claire glad you are home and well done on your labour. hope your little man is settling in well. 

hi everyone on here hope you are all well


----------



## trickynic

Claire - sorry to hear you had quite a long and difficult labour. What is it with IVF babies??! I'm hoping to be the exception to the rule (although I doubt that!).


Just got back from hospital to have my second steroid shot   . Blood pressure has gone down a bit but still quite high. They warned me yesterday that I may get side-effects from the steroids like hot flushes and to be honest I've felt crappy all day - like I'm coming down with a bug or something. The midwife said it's all normal. Have the mid-wife coming around tomorrow morning to see me and then two more appts next week.


----------



## Ffydd

Claire, sorry to hear that your labour wasn't very nice, glad Elliot is ok though. What's your name on ******** (if you don't mind me asking), I'd love to see a picture x


Spooks - congrats!


Nic - Fingers crossed they will turn, my sil was set to have a section and hers changed last minute, it does happen, but even if it doesn't I'm sure there's a few on here who can testify that sections aren't the worst thing and they're so good at them now. Hope the flushes and side affects calm down soon x


----------



## miriam7

evening all was nice to see you all wed even if it was so quick! claire hope your bladder will regain feeling ..i think you would have to be superwoman giving birth to baby whos back to back without an epidural   nic you are right what will be will be so pointless worrying to much glad they are taking good care of you   spooks congratlulations you must be over the moon


----------



## spooks

miriam I'm scared as hell as I'm having quite a bit of discharge    upped the cyclogest to 3 a day so hopefully that'll do the trick - thought it would be so much easier the 2nd time round - it's not    may ask my gp for a beta test on tues as I'm going crazy 

claire - you sound like you're doing so well after the birth, you're one brave lady   

nic - hope it all goes well for you   

fydd, queenie, kara, sarah, mimi, lje, ebonie, popsi, everyone I've missed out and all the old crowd from long ago    hope you're all well


----------



## miriam7

oh spooks    i really hope it is just discharge i know i had some early on ..got fingers crossed for you


----------



## trickynic

Hi Spooks - are you sure it's not just from the cyclogest pessaries? I can remember them being really messy and having to wear sanitary pads all day.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just a quick note to say hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend, off on hols for a week now 

Fingers crossed Spooks and keep resting Nic

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## kara76

morning all

spooks i know its hard but increased discharged is pretty normal, what colour it?? but good idea to get a beta hcg , get 2 done 3 days apart. 

nic how are you today?

hi sarah

hiws everyone else?

its our 6 year wedding anniversary today but we have a party tonight so gona do something as a family tomorrow

tyler had a brill night and even went upstaIRS at 915


----------



## trickynic

Happy Anniversary Kara! 


Feeling much better, physically and mentally today   

The fabric I ordered off ebay to make some cute baby clothes arrived this morning - it's really nice. Will end up costing me a lot more than if I bought the outfits ready made but will hopefully keep me occupied for the next week or so. I'll post photos of the finished articles if they are any good.


----------



## claire1

Afternoon ladies

Ffydd I'm Claire Dando Reid on ********, of course I don't mind you asking.  There's only a few, Rob hasn't had much time to take more, but I'm sure he will over the next few days.

Nic it seems that ivf births are getting a little easier with each one, so you may be the first one to have a normal birth.  Glad your feeling better today.

Sarah hope you have a good holiday.

Kara happy anniversary, hope you have a good time tonight.


----------



## kara76

nic it would begreat to see your handy work

claire good point they do seem to be getting easier so nic's mighhyt just pop out lol. really looking forward to more pics. how is your little man? has it sunk in yet? probably not lol


----------



## Ffydd

Happy Anniversary Kara!


Thanks Claire, I'm Rachel English Ne Lewis on there, incase you think a random is befriending you. Lol x


----------



## Queenie1

happy anniversary kara. hope you have a lovely evening and enjoy your family day tomorrow.

have a good bank holiday everyone. x


----------



## claire1

Sorry ladies I need to let off some steam     

My gran rang earlier to say thank you for the photo that we had sent up of Elliot for her (it's one of him lying on blankets on the laundry basket on ********).  She told me that Rob should be carefull not to show to many people or take many more like that as people may think that he's, well I cant say it, but I'm sure you can assume what she meant.  There's nothing wrong with that photo, you cant see anything that you shouldn't and if you could we would never give it to anyone.  She's so ungrateful, Rob made an effort to print one out for her as well as my parents and his mum, he didn't have too.  Thats the last ever photo she'll have of Elliot off us.  She's an evil   to even think that something nice, could be meant as something discusting and rude.  I really cant believe it, she's really upset me.

Anyway Elliot has kept us busy this afternoon, all he's done is eat and of course as a result poo.  No Kara it hasn't sunk in as yet, I just said to Rob that this time last week I was in labour.

Ffydd I have accepted your request


----------



## trickynic

Oh Claire, that's such an awful thing for your gran to have said. The photo you are talking about is gorgeous! How did you respond when she told you that? Try not to let it stress you out too much pet


----------



## spooks

claire    it's not easy to brush things off when you've just had a baby but try to ignore it     

nic - I bought some materials and patterns to make some baby clothes on my mat. leave - they're still in the cupboard untouched!     

happy anniversary Kara and DH   

AFM - my cyclogest has been upped to 3 a day and that seems to have stopped it - just clear/white now and again. It was brown one day, bright orange the next then brownish/red on otd. Like miriam said, I know loads of people have it and everything is fine with them but I didn't have any with baby spooks so just assumed it would be the same. I don't have any symptoms like I did before    but I was pleased to get awful indigestion last night and a really bad back   
Got gps on tuesday so see what he says. I'm too scared to do another preg. test.
got my scan booked in for 3 weeks time so I'm hoping we make it that far.      

take care everyone and have a lovely weekend


----------



## kara76

morning all

another good night in the Ellard house yay, Tyler is now going down upstairs around 9pm but we didnt get up til 930am opps lol of course she did wake between then lol

claire isnt it sad what the world has come too, try not to let it bother you hun i know its hard. i had some very naked pics of Tyler printed and my mil said that i should get rid of them as Tyler will hate them, that hurt a little but i knnow she didnt mean anything by it and one i really dont like myself but they are now for Tyler when she is older so there is no way i wouold get rid of any. i think the pic of Elliot is beautiful and very arty and make sure rob keeps taking them, beautiful, please pm me your address hun

nic how are you today? good i hope, hows the bh?

spooks fingers crossed for tuesday, will you get the results the same day. just because you have baby spooks doesnt mean its easy im sure, try and chill if you can, the good news is it white/creamy

right im better go in a minute we are off out


----------



## trickynic

Morning - does anyone know of anywhere I can store my internal organs until the babies arrive? There is literally NO room left in my belly! Went to bed at 12am but could not get comfortable at all with terrible heartburn and general aches and pains. After a lot of faffing about, going from bed to the sofa and back again, I eventually fell asleep in an upright position at 7am! then slept til 9am. Feeling knackered and parents and parents in law on their way over for sunday lunch!


Midwife came over yesterday and although bp has gone down a bit, still showing protein in my urine. So for next 24 hrs I have to collect all my pee in a jug (eew!) and then go back to hospital tomorrow for more tests. I just want my body back now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimi41

Claire people can be horrid, the photos are lush.  Can you pm me your address please

Tric i suffered with terrible heartburn, go to the drs and get some gaviscon advance this was my friend for nearly the full 9 months.  

Hope the protein dies down


----------



## kara76

nic collecting your wee oh yucky lol. have they taken any blood yet?keep resting hun

hiya mimi hows you and steffan?

we went out for sunday lunch and a couple commented on how happy Tyler was, now that made me feel so very proud lol


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, trying to be organised and pack my bag before going back to work, especially because if one more person tells me I'm carrying low, I might scream. Lol. Anything I might be forgetting? x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

ffydd the one thing i forgot was a hair band and trust me you will need one also big belly knickers, as for people commenting your carrying low tell um to sod off lol YOUR NEXT woo hoo

afm ive been gardening and pressure washing the decking, Tyler is having a nap but so far today has slept an hour and half since 9am


----------



## kara76

morning how is everyone?

is 9am too late to get up lol well im on a cleaning day ,uploading photos and sorting some christening details! if i can fit in all in lol, another good night but took more to settle Tyler last night at 915pm, fed at 1045 and then 320 , 645 and 845. i dreamt last night i had left her on the bed and she fell off. she is so funny now and talks alot all the time, think im gona have a right chatterbox lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello from me - Hope everyone had a nice bank holiday. 

Kara that sounds like my day lol. We have lovely weather here so may end up saying sod the cleaning and nip out later. 

Nic - sounds like you have had a difficult and worrying time - good that they are keeping a close eye on you.

Claire those photos are absolutely gorgeous. You have a very handsome son and a very talented hubby - I thought they were professional ones. It is a sad reflection of society that someone would make a comment like that. Just enjoy your boy and try not to let it upset you.     
Hope you are doing ok. 

Mimi hows that gorgeous boy doing? and how are you?

Ffydd - not long to go for you now

Sarah - have a lovely holiday

Hello Raven, Miriam, Ebonie, Popsi - hope you and your little ones are doing ok 

Spooks - good luck for your gp appt - hope you get the blood test to put your mind at rest   

Queenie - hope you are making the most of your last few days of summer hols

Morgan has now slept in his own room 2 nights running.   
We have been going to move him for a couple of weeks but I had been "stalling". I wasnt well on Sunday and so Mike just moved his cot out of our room while I was asleep.... he did say he would move it back if it was a problem, bless. Anyway he has slept fine at night (athough I havent as Ive been up checking on him!!). 

Right really must go and find the hoover...... or maybe just one little cuddle first lol


----------



## kara76

taff wow morgan is getting a big boy bet you dont want him growing up now , i know im a little like that lol

spooks hope your well

well im deffo getting cracking, Tyler has just woken and im watching her play in her cot with her elephant and of course she is chatting away so im leaving her for a little bit just incase she wants to go back to sleep which i doubt. how is it ive spent ages cleaning the living room and it still looks a mess, too much stuff i think. has everything thought how much we are gona have to move when our lo become mobile lol


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

kara enjoy your cleaning day if you manage to do it. think tyler is a big distraction for you. lol 

taffy morgan is growing up bet you don't want him to. sounds like less sleep for you know he is in his own room.

claire hope you and elliot are settling in well

mimi hope you and steffan are well.

ebonie not long and j will be back in school is he looking forward to it.

spooks hope your ok and its good news for you.

hi to everyone hope you are all well bumps and babes

hope you have all had a good bank holiday at last a bh will lovely weather.


----------



## kara76

your so right queenie lol, i try and have a blitz once a week and then i just dont care lol


----------



## Ffydd

Morning all, everyone ok? So not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow! ): Only 2 1/2 weeks though x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ffydd how are you? wow 2 and 1/2 weeks will fly by, well done for working so long

how is everyone?


----------



## spooks

ooh exciting times fydd,  mat. leave is fab   
kara - I'm tired out just listening to all you've done - I've done ....er nothin as usual! 

queenie - hope you are well   

taffy - glad morgan settled well in his room   

nic - the wee collection - I remember it well   

mimi    hope you are well 

I did another hpt and it was a very strong +ive so after speaking to my GP we decided to just wait til scan day to find out what's happening     a bit mad I know but it's only 2 weeks away and he said losing brown stuff is fine and very common so no need to stress, 
I'm still cautious but optimistic      and I'm not losing anything now so am a bit more relaxed. 
I'll keep you posted,
love to all spooks   

ps  - fydd I found a very extensive list of what to pack on here when baby spooks was due, I'll find it again and post it, it was handy to have even though I didn't take half of it.    The one thing I forgot was baby bath wash - i wanted to use organic stuff but they only had johnsons baby wash, but lots of hospitals don't bath the baby anyway.


----------



## mimi41

Congratulations spooks

Any suggestions on the constipation front, i've given him boiled water and orange juice which he had a screaming abdab and refused it


----------



## kara76

spooks congratulations hun

mimi poor steffan, its unusal for a bf baby to be constripated, have you tried drinking orange juice as that will get into your milk otherwise i havent a clue. poor boy. you could contact your hv

afm tyler has just gone to sleep upstairs! its getting earlier and i miss her lol


----------



## spooks

thanks   
mimi -i'm not sure about the constipation but as kara said what we eat certainly affects baby's bowels - I remember I had brocoli and stilton soup for lunch one day and baby spooks was pooping like I'd never imagined possible, wouldn't recommend the soup but maybe try something that makes you go


----------



## mimi41

Thanks guys it might just be he doen't want to go.  i've eaten broccoli tonight so might help, i'll drink orange juice


----------



## kara76

hey ladies im bra less for the first time in months lol just call me flasher lol

madam butterfly has been sleeping since just gone 8pm! she doesnt sleep much in the day anymore well saying that she never did really lol today she had a short nap in the car, maybe 15mins then 2 hours then another 15mins that was it. she is almost rolling over now, its amazing to watch my little baby growing and growing so fast, i wana remember and cherish every moment hence the need for hundreds of pics lol


----------



## Ffydd

Thanks Kara (sorry, Flasher! Lol), would never have worked until 36 week if I hadn't had the summer hols, it's worked out really well for me. 


Spooks congrats, it's sounding positive.     


Mimi, if you want something to work on you in the hope that you pass it on, dried apricots can be really good.


----------



## Queenie1

mimi hope you get to help steffan. hope the suggestions work

kara sounds like tyler is doing well. 

spooks congrats it sounds positive.

ffydd how nice only 21/2 weeks.

hi all


----------



## kara76

ffydd lol just you wait you will be a flasher soon enough lol

queenie Tyler is a little gem

right im off for the night , cuppa then bed. Tyler still alseep so next feed is bottle, she is now feeding and emptying both boobs 
!


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245854.0


----------

